# Illinois legalization Jan 1st 2020!!!



## PopeyeSpinach (May 4, 2019)

The 500mg limit on thc infused products is BS, but oh well


https://www.marijuanamoment.net/illinois-lawmakers-release-marijuana-legalization-details/


----------



## sourdieselyumyum (May 4, 2019)

Bill hasn't passed yet


----------



## ttystikk (May 4, 2019)

The dominoes fall one by one.

Even Utah is med legal ffs


----------



## PopeyeSpinach (May 5, 2019)

sourdieselyumyum said:


> Bill hasn't passed yet


Thanks captain obvious


----------



## Gond00s (May 5, 2019)

what he means there still is a chance of it not passing don't think you know everything


----------



## PopeyeSpinach (May 5, 2019)

It will pass, we have strip clubs that are basically brothels, casinos and slot machine/video poker bars, most bars and restaurants have slots......sure theres a chance it wont pass by June, but bet it passes this year.... this is Illinois the only reason things like this get bogged down is when all the corrupt politicians start sticking their hands out


----------



## ttystikk (May 6, 2019)

PopeyeSpinach said:


> It will pass, we have strip clubs that are basically brothels, casinos and slot machine/video poker bars, most bars and restaurants have slots......sure theres a chance it wont pass by June, but bet it passes this year.... this is Illinois the only reason things like this get bogged down is when all the corrupt politicians start sticking their hands out


That's already happened, bet on it.


----------



## sourdieselyumyum (May 7, 2019)

It still has to go through the house after the 3rd reading in the Senate. It'd have to move pretty quick to get through to pritzker by the 31st guess we will see


----------



## PopeyeSpinach (May 7, 2019)

I don't see it happening by the 31st but I do see it happening before the end of the year


----------



## abalonehx (May 7, 2019)

Michigan changed everything in the midwest.


----------



## sourdieselyumyum (May 8, 2019)

Doesn't it get pushed to next year if they don't pass by the 31st or is there another session after may 31st?


----------



## PopeyeSpinach (May 8, 2019)

sourdieselyumyum said:


> Doesn't it get pushed to next year if they don't pass by the 31st or is there another session after may 31st?


Ya I guess your right there....so were probably looking at it passing a year from now or longer...

"Each year of a legislative session can be broken into several distinct time periods: regular session, special session, veto session, and sometimes lame duck session. First, the regular session occurs between January and May/June of each calendar year. There are two regular sessions per legislative session, and bills proposed in the first year of the legislative session can finish making their way through the process in the second year of the session. No wonder it can sometimes seem like it takes forever to get a bill passed in Illinois! During the regular session, the House and the Senate meet separately in Springfield to work on new legislation, or bills."


----------



## Sunbiz1 (May 8, 2019)

Can't wait to see every wannabee trying to grow in their homes using mold infested Promix from Menards, and self-pollinating fem beans.
Am overjoyed to see this bill almost in effect, as I am qualified for a crafting license w/waived application fee to supply dispensaries.
Finally I'll be paid what I'm worth, after 10 years of learning the trade; and taking my lumps.


----------



## PopeyeSpinach (May 8, 2019)

Growing good weed is a bitch....I'm having a bad time this year with all this humidity that came early...next year my indoors will me scheduled to finish by May 1st instead of June 1st.... everything looks like hell right now at 87% in my grow room  

Winter time I have to add a humidifier...smh


----------



## ttystikk (May 9, 2019)

PopeyeSpinach said:


> Growing good weed is a bitch....I'm having a bad time this year with all this humidity that came early...next year my indoors will me scheduled to finish by May 1st instead of June 1st.... everything looks like hell right now at 87% in my grow room
> 
> Winter time I have to add a humidifier...smh


Add heat.


----------



## PopeyeSpinach (May 12, 2019)

I've been running the portabl AC with the exhaust blowing into the garage.

Dehumidifier mode didn't do shit, but running the air conditioner 24/7 in there with the exhaust hose off has got it down to about 55% from high 70s


----------



## BLID (May 12, 2019)

sourdieselyumyum said:


> Bill hasn't passed yet


Disappointment only, not deterrence if passage is delayed. This "Bill" has many excellent provisions!


----------



## PopeyeSpinach (May 14, 2019)

Fucking Bullshit....fuck this state...I knew we were gonna a get a shitbag of bill before Pritzker even won the election. He said he liked Washington States model, which imo is shit... fuck Illinois

https://www.chicagotribune.com/news/breaking/ct-met-illinois-marijuana-legalization-will-likely-prohibit-home-grow-20190513-story.html?fbclid=IwAR3Cx1QZlT7aF9nC_ldaZRJrD6cLVYxKgYe0n1ZNSARIQZDPS4sfimaVL90


----------



## sourdieselyumyum (May 14, 2019)

Oh wow


----------



## Sunbiz1 (May 15, 2019)

PopeyeSpinach said:


> Fucking Bullshit....fuck this state...I knew we were gonna a get a shitbag of bill before Pritzker even won the election. He said he liked Washington States model, which imo is shit... fuck Illinois
> 
> https://www.chicagotribune.com/news/breaking/ct-met-illinois-marijuana-legalization-will-likely-prohibit-home-grow-20190513-story.html?fbclid=IwAR3Cx1QZlT7aF9nC_ldaZRJrD6cLVYxKgYe0n1ZNSARIQZDPS4sfimaVL90


It's their loss, with dispensaries charging $60/eighth...black market is thriving.


----------



## Warpedpassage (May 15, 2019)

Another case where all these cop apologists should have a look. So sick of hearing they dont make they laws, just enforce them. Here you you have them clearly interfering to limits the rights of citizens. Not so surprisingly attempting to hold onto, minimal as they may be, coercive powers for the state. Also look at philly this week, people and even some shitty politicians attempting to blunt the brutality of these insane drug laws. Also being stymied by various leo agencies.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (May 15, 2019)

[QUOTE="Warpedpassage, Also being stymied by various leo agencies.[/QUOTE]

Big pharma certainly doesn't want people growing their own medicine.
Gotta love economic laws, which make a select few rich; and screw over the majority.


----------



## PopeyeSpinach (May 15, 2019)

How long do you think before nobody bats an eye at their neighbor growing pot?

About another twenty years maybe? 100??

I guess it will vary by region, so nationwide...probably 100 years


----------



## Warpedpassage (May 15, 2019)

[/QUOTE]Big pharma certainly doesn't want people growing their own medicine.
Gotta love economic laws, which make a select few rich; and screw over the majority.[/QUOTE]

Certainly, pharma and other financial and commerical interests fight legalization and normalization whenever they get the chance. Its frustrating to see how often leo leads the public relations campaign against legalization. And its always the same script , and a significant number of people will always give leo benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Warpedpassage (May 15, 2019)

PopeyeSpinach said:


> How long do you think before nobody bats an eye at their neighbor growing pot?
> 
> About another twenty years maybe? 100??
> 
> I guess it will vary by region, so nationwide...probably 100 years


I have to say the normaliztion of canna in different parts of the country have far exceeded my expectations from 20 years ago. Much of illinois is a pretty conservative lot. I do think that the whole cbd movement has really opened up minds of a lot of older folks.


----------



## medviper (May 22, 2019)

PopeyeSpinach said:


> Fucking Bullshit....fuck this state...I knew we were gonna a get a shitbag of bill before Pritzker even won the election. He said he liked Washington States model, which imo is shit... fuck Illinois
> 
> https://www.chicagotribune.com/news/breaking/ct-met-illinois-marijuana-legalization-will-likely-prohibit-home-grow-20190513-story.html?fbclid=IwAR3Cx1QZlT7aF9nC_ldaZRJrD6cLVYxKgYe0n1ZNSARIQZDPS4sfimaVL90





> Big pharma certainly doesn't want people growing their own medicine.
> Gotta love economic laws, which make a select few rich; and screw over the majority.


the selfish monopolizing commercial growers are of course the ones putting the screws to and pulling the strings of the politicians not supporting private home grows.
_*“These are my babies,” Hogan says. “Each and every one we love tenderly. … It’s just like being a baker. Pop it in and ding! Get another.”
As state lawmakers consider legalizing marijuana for adults 21 and over next year, company officials plan to expand the business to fill their 94,000-square-foot building.
Illinois Grown is the latest of 20 facilities licensed by the state since 2015 to begin growing and selling medical marijuana. Recognizing an unprecedented opportunity to sell to the public, many of the cultivators want to supply the new recreational market by themselves, with no new competition, until demand requires otherwise. Under the legalization proposal, they would get their wish, at least temporarily.*
https://www.chicagotribune.com/news/ct-met-medical-marijuana-growers-recreational-market-in-illinois-20190515-story.html_


----------



## PopeyeSpinach (May 22, 2019)

Personally, for my entire life, i will boycott anything cultivated by the Cronos Group 

Cronos group = new face of Marlboro


----------



## woody333333 (May 22, 2019)

PopeyeSpinach said:


> It will pass, we have strip clubs that are basically brothels, casinos and slot machine/video poker bars, most bars and restaurants have slots......sure theres a chance it wont pass by June, but bet it passes this year.... this is Illinois the only reason things like this get bogged down is when all the corrupt politicians start sticking their hands out


Lingerie parlors


----------



## medviper (May 22, 2019)

chicagotribune.com
*The Illinois marijuana legalization debate: Who's afraid of a little home grow?*
John De Friel and Randal John Meyer
4-5 minutes
Why are Illinois legislators trying to perpetuate the war on drugs against home gardeners in their cannabis legalization bill? That is exactly what the proposed cannabis home-grow ban amendment to Gov. J.B. Pritzker’s legalization plan would do.

To be sure, Gov. Pritzker’s ambitious plan to legalize cannabis legislatively is an important one, and much of the bill should serve as a model for other states going down the legalization path. However, the Illinois bill makes the unfortunate political error of wading into a concern that has derailed legalization efforts in states such as New York: home grow. Expected amendments to the bill from state Sen. Heather Steans, D-Chicago, and state Reps. Kelly Cassidy, D-Chicago, and Toi Hutchinson, D-Olympia Fields, eliminate provisions that would allow individuals to grow up to five cannabis plants at home.

Indeed, the New York Medical Cannabis Industry Association’s opposition to allowing home-grown cannabis was quickly attacked as “individual and corporate greed” by cannabis consumer advocacy groups, contributing to the downfall of the bill this legislative session in New York. Already, the Illinois chapter of the National Organization for the Reform of Marijuana Laws has noted that any such change could result in the loss of its support for the bill.

Frankly, NORML and other critics have a point. This amendment would amount to a carve-out more significant than any government-subsidized agriculture product. Home vegetable and herb gardens are not under legal threat by the farming industry; home brewing of personal-use beer has not been outlawed in any state since 2013; and home cultivation of personal-use tobacco is not illegal.

It makes no sense to outlaw home cultivation of cannabis in legal states, let alone to try to enforce such a ban. If law-abiding citizens are able to buy home-brew beer kits, then adults ought to be able to grow, trim and cure a safer substance. Even tobacco companies don’t try to stop individuals from growing tobacco and smoking homemade cigarettes. Cannabis cronyism is jumping the shark by endangering the next step in cannabis legalization in states like Illinois and New York.

From an industry perspective, home-grown cannabis accounts for a tiny percentage of overall market share. The results of the home-grown process are unlikely to compare favorably with the quality of commercially available products. Furthermore, the time and attention that home cultivation requires only attracts the most dedicated hobbyists.

This is why the Global Alliance for Cannabis Commerce has endorsed continuing the trend that occurred in previous legalization efforts by allowing home-grown cannabis, noting that “humans have been both gardening and consuming cannabis — safely — since the Stone Age.” The bottom line is that home grow for personal use is not a serious threat to industry vibrancy and presents the same public health concerns as home gardening and home brewing — virtually none.
The state of Illinois should leave people alone to enjoy gardening rather than perpetuating drug war policies.

_*https://www.chicagotribune.com/opinion/commentary/ct-perspec-marijuana-legalization-home-grow-pritzker-20190520-story.html#*_


----------



## Warpedpassage (May 22, 2019)

medviper said:


> The results of the home-grown process are unlikely to compare favorably with the quality of commercially available products.


Haha, keep telling yourselves that.

Edit: quote above from trib article, not medviper.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (May 23, 2019)

medviper said:


> the selfish monopolizing commercial growers are of course the ones putting the screws to and pulling the strings of the politicians not supporting private home grows.
> _l_


Considering this bill includes pardoning 800,000 past marijuana related offenses, would they even consider prosecuting residents; should they do it anyways?.
And they better bring their pricing down:
GOLDLEAF

*East Coast Sour Diesel*
SATIVA
$60EIGHTH
http://zenleafil.com/menu.php

I hear constant complaints about this from 3 med card holders.


----------



## medviper (May 23, 2019)

Sunbiz1 said:


> I hear constant complaints about this from 3 med card holders.


scandalous prices for something that we share or giveaway to one another in our small reciprocal circle without any strings attached.
lot of people on ss can barely afford a weeks worth of groceries at $60.


----------



## medviper (May 24, 2019)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Considering this bill includes pardoning 800,000 past marijuana related offenses, would they even consider prosecuting residents; should they do it anyways?.


that's a shabby borderline extortionist deal, these pardons that those corporate shill lawmakers are dangling like bait should be granted outright without exception.
damn crooked bullshiting politicians only care about campaign donations for favors an getting reelected for their own personal financial benefit.
they can care less about the little guy.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (May 24, 2019)

medviper said:


> that's a shabby borderline extortionist deal, these pardons that those corporate shill lawmakers are dangling like bait should be granted outright without exception.
> damn crooked bullshiting politicians only care about campaign donations for favors an getting reelected for their own personal financial benefit.
> they can care less about the little guy.


Interesting article that may interest you:
https://www.newyorker.com/news/dispatch/how-legalization-changed-humboldt-county-weed?utm_source=pocket-newtab

Everywhere corporations go, they fuck things up.


----------



## Terps420 (Jun 8, 2019)

Warpedpassage said:


> Haha, keep telling yourselves that.
> 
> Edit: quote above from trib article, not medviper.


Ya in 20yrs of growing for myself and family members, id do a side by side grow off with any commercial grower, and let the final results speak for themselves.. The small growers are very different than a commercial grower cause unlike them the ma & pa growers care bout what others are ingesting or putting into their products.. Monsanto methods dont work for the small growers. Ive tried buds from many dispensaries out west. Outta the numerous samples ive tried, i can count on one hand on how many of them was actually done right from start to finish.. So i agree with ur comment.. Thx


----------



## sasquatch19 (Jul 14, 2019)

Well, the bill has been signed... That's kind of positive?

As a patient, I will be allowed to grow, but I still feel like removing home grow for all residents 21+ was a seriously shitty deal.
770,000 residents should also be eligible to have their prior convictions overturned. That's good too.
With the licensing of up to 150 new cultivators, that should help bring the prices down a little. Currently at $55 1/8 at my local dispensaries.
We also got something that NO other state has legally, Cannabis based businesses. "Coffee Shops", Bud & Breakfast, and Smoking Lounges/Parlors.

This means there will be potential for new jobs in the industry. Which is a good thing, since Pritzker's minimum wage bill will KILL all the small businesses in Illinois by the time we make it to that $15/hr. mark.

When these places are charging $55-$60 1/8, they should have no issue paying their workers $15/hr.


----------



## hotrodharley (Jul 16, 2019)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Considering this bill includes pardoning 800,000 past marijuana related offenses, would they even consider prosecuting residents; should they do it anyways?.
> And they better bring their pricing down:
> GOLDLEAF
> 
> ...


From Alaska here. The pressure to pop black marketeers comes from the legally licensed growers. Trust me. Further each state seems to be copying Washington state now where you can’t grow at home. In Colorado recently there was a huge bust involving over 200 illegal grows. Just know everyone that you are up against. Further you guys dreaming about being paid what you think you’re worth? Come visit here and meet the growers. There’s pot growers and there’s money people and these are never in the same person. Never. The pros who actually know how to grow are not flush enough to fund anything more than a limited grow. 500 square feet of grow space total for those licenses.


----------



## PopeyeSpinach (Jul 17, 2019)

sasquatch19 said:


> We also got something that NO other state has legally, Cannabis based businesses. "Coffee Shops", Bud & Breakfast, and Smoking Lounges/Parlors.
> $15/hr.


All that means is that you will only see these establishments in the citys that currently have strip clubs and or drive thru liquor stores. 

You're not going to see any cannabis businesses that allows cannabis to be used in any city that has so much as 1 old reefer Madness white person on the City Council.


----------



## hotrodharley (Jul 17, 2019)

PopeyeSpinach said:


> All that means is that you will only see these establishments in the citys that currently have strip clubs and or drive thru liquor stores.
> 
> You're not going to see any cannabis businesses that allows cannabis to be used in any city that has so much as 1 old reefer Madness white person on the City Council.


The marijuana control board here actually approved on-site consumption. However laws prohibiting smoking in any public building has been against state law here for a few years. Ultimately it means you can ingest your overpriced and underpowered edible at some designated indoor area. Can’t be seen swallowing your 5 MILLIGRAM MAXIMUM edible. That’s the maximum allowable THC content in any single offering.

Now another word to anyone who will listen - odor control ends up being the issue at city council meetings or wherever grow operations have to go for permit approval. Odor control I’ll guarantee you is part of your law there. It is a rallying issue for “those who oppose”. Read the regs regarding it.

In Illinois you should be able to create a business just involved in heating, cooling, air circulation and odor control specifically for cannabis operations and do very well. Understand someone will be on call after hours 

One county near Spokane WA ended up prohibiting all cannabis business. Including growing legally per state law. All over odor. Go to a hearing on a permit application and hear some yahoo “Why it smells like someone is farming dadgummed skunks! It gives my family and anyone coming to our house a headache.”


----------



## hotrodharley (Jul 18, 2019)

For our growing friends in Illinois. Going on our third year legal here in Alaska. THIS IS THE TRUTH YOU WILL READ! Growers and consumers alike would do well to read absolutely anything you can from people in the profession and not from the consumers and black marketeers (ahem) when it comes to buying legal at a store. 

https://www.beardbrospharms.com/news/2019/7/16/thc-testing-is-bullshit-and-youre-getting-screwed-m2h4g?fbclid=IwAR3l0E9yC8ySvZHm2GOT0OPJQrKUkpzcbLaFL3KU-Rau8AKYULhUHJaV9J4

The game is going on here. The analytical lab stuff since opening could be a weekly television series on Netflix. One was so bad it got shut down. Then another was giving out these analyses that damned sure didn’t agree with the product. Some states are better than others but read these people and be able to have some input into the legislative process. If we are held as producers to all these strict regulations and penalties every business involved in cannabis needs to be held to the same standards or face penalties.


----------



## thumper60 (Jul 18, 2019)

PopeyeSpinach said:


> How long do you think before nobody bats an eye at their neighbor growing pot?
> 
> About another twenty years maybe? 100??
> 
> I guess it will vary by region, so nationwide...probably 100 years


it happened here in 2016,we decrimed in 1976 you must be deep red south DAMM!


----------



## Deadhead13 (Jul 31, 2019)

thumper60 said:


> it happened here in 2016,we decrimed in 1976 you must be deep red south DAMM!


It does seem hopeless at times in the red south but folks have to keep fighting.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Aug 3, 2019)

Southern Governors are being bought off by big pharma. Some of the elected officials are pharmacist. Furthermore elected officials are the only ones who can change laws. Example: In a recent poll 81% of registered voters in Tennessee supported medical cannabis yet that state has the most restricted MM laws in the country. It's impossible to get a MM card in Tn. In the meantime the opioid crisis rages on. Denying people this medicine is a violation of human rights IMO -while the Tennessee Bureau of Investigations is dead against cannabis- they fear they will face cuts in funding.


----------



## Deadhead13 (Aug 3, 2019)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Southern Governors are being bought off by big pharma. Some of the elected officials are pharmacist. Furthermore elected officials are the only ones who can change laws. Example: In a recent poll 81% of registered voters in Tennessee supported medical cannabis yet that state has the most restricted MM laws in the country. It's impossible to get a MM card in Tn. In the meantime the opioid crisis rages on. Denying people this medicine is a violation of human rights IMO -while the Tennessee Bureau of Investigations is dead against cannabis- they fear they will face cuts in funding.


Same way in some nearby states. I recall that the city of Nashville tried to decriminalize weed and the state shut that down. Jeez it seems so dang hopeless.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Aug 3, 2019)

Deadhead13 said:


> Same way in some nearby states. I recall that the city of Nashville tried to decriminalize weed and the state shut that down. Jeez it seems so dang hopeless.


Nashville and Memphis both tried to decrim small amounts. Two cities famous for music.


----------



## Rrog (Aug 6, 2019)

Says the man that thinks the earth is flat...

You are no resource for information


----------



## Love2Grow444 (Aug 12, 2019)

You can grow your own in IL come 2020 with a medical card. 5 plants.


----------



## Deadhead13 (Aug 19, 2019)

That’s good to hear.


----------



## mediajunkie2003 (Aug 25, 2019)

January 1, can't wait. My friend in Colorado said ounces were $400 at first but now are $80. I am sure something similar will happen in Illinois.


----------



## Bigballin85 (Dec 22, 2019)

Man, you FIBS are lucky lol.....I live in south eastern wisconsin and I’m jealous. The Illinois laws seem strict regarding weed....


----------



## PopeyeSpinach (Dec 22, 2019)

Fibs? 

I just looked at some prices online last night at a local dispensary that will have recreational available on the 1st.

$55-95 a gram for flower

$65-95 for 1/2 gram vape cartridges 

Concentrate seems to be the only thing i may be interested in until prices come down. Thats around 45-90 for a gram. 

But my favorite news so far is that there's going to be a dispensary only about 3 miles up the road from my house. I can't believe it, just a 1/2 past the gas station I used to buy cigs at on a daily when i still smoked cigs. It won't be open till February or March, but still. Going to be awesome once prices arent retarded.


----------



## Bigballin85 (Dec 22, 2019)

55 bucks for a gram of bud?? Insane


----------



## PopeyeSpinach (Dec 22, 2019)

And actually wait a minute, it's worse. Those are the medical prices, add 30% tax to that for recreational price

So that will be 71.50 for that gram of bud


----------



## Bigballin85 (Dec 22, 2019)

Hey popeye






Shop Recreational or Medical Cannabis Online | Hatch Dispensary


Easily order your recreational weed or medical cannabis ahead of time, select either our Addison or Wheeling dispensaries, and then select your pickup time and day. ID and payment will be due upon pickup. Order Cannabis online now.




menu.mindfulmmj.com


----------



## Bigballin85 (Dec 22, 2019)

I didn’t think u needed a mm card in Illinois..hmmm...where are you getting your info?


----------



## PopeyeSpinach (Dec 22, 2019)

As of right now you need a medical card so those are the only prices you're going to see on a website in Illinois. I don't think medical pays 30% tax, only recreational. I was getting them off the HCI Alternatives website which is the closest dispensary to me that is currently open and has prices online. But upon looking today that website has just changed since yesterday, guess they got bought out

Menu


----------



## PopeyeSpinach (Dec 22, 2019)

the prices havent changed much. They do have some cheaper bud and some spendier bud....but 55 for 1/2 gram vape cartridges is high af imo...i get legit 1 grams for 40 off the street.

Looks like 20 dollar grams and 60 dollar 1/8ths, and again, tack on 30% to those prices for the rec price

So thats gonna be like 160 for a 1/4 for rec weed


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 22, 2019)

mediajunkie2003 said:


> January 1, can't wait. My friend in Colorado said ounces were $400 at first but now are $80. I am sure something similar will happen in Illinois.





Colorado Weed Prices - PriceOfWeed.com



I have the feeling these prices reflect growers finding new careers, after running illegally outdoors.
I won't even trim a zip for $80, let alone grow one.


----------



## PopeyeSpinach (Dec 22, 2019)

I can get top shelf dank bud for 200 a zip in Southern Illinois right now.... but fortunately for myself I know how to grow dank bud lol. 

But that's just how I'm going to do it, I deal with a lot of PTSD and pain, so I go through more Indica as I need it more in the evenings and for sleep.

But it will be nice to be able to get my hands on some hybrid and sativa stuff because I don't grow any of that. But it's because I use less sativa/hybrid so it will work out well for me. 

I pretty much like to start my day with a sativa, around lunchtime switch to some hybrid, and then by the time I'm off work it's Indica time


----------



## Bigballin85 (Dec 22, 2019)

Oo..so recreational pot is whats being legalized in Illinois?


----------



## Bigballin85 (Dec 22, 2019)

I deal with crazy muscle spasticity and other shit too heh

All I have is the cbd bud which is surprisingly not bad


----------



## Bigballin85 (Dec 22, 2019)

I could def use some thc in my bud hah


----------



## Gond00s (Dec 22, 2019)

People that dont wanna pay a crazy fortune for an eighth of bud. people gonna start growing illegally and if u do just stay under 5 plants


----------



## PopeyeSpinach (Dec 22, 2019)

Bigballin85 said:


> Oo..so recreational pot is whats being legalized in Illinois?


Correct


----------



## Bigballin85 (Dec 23, 2019)

Is getting a mm card fairly simple? Or are doctors strict?


----------



## Terps420 (Dec 23, 2019)

Bigballin85 said:


> Is getting a mm card fairly simple? Or are doctors strict?


For me it is easy to get my m3d card. Theres a place in troy, wood river area i sent emails to and they called me and asked bout 10 questions regarding my migraines. After questions they wanted me to make appointment to see their doctors and they fill out all paperwork for me. And they said after i pay for the appointment id have a temporary med card via a email within 48hrs of appointment til my paper copy came in mail. But the appointment cost 400 bucks. For me its a matter of coming up with the extra 400 is keeping me for now of getting it. Just my 2 cents


----------



## SoMe_EfFin_MasS_HoLe (Dec 23, 2019)

Congratulations on your victory all!


----------



## Bigballin85 (Dec 23, 2019)

Are they prescribing it for a lot of different ailments?


----------



## Bigballin85 (Dec 23, 2019)

How much can you grow and buy/possess.?.


----------



## HolyAngel (Dec 23, 2019)

Bigballin85 said:


> How much can you grow and buy/possess.?.


med card holders can grow up to 5 plants and possess whatever they grow in their house. Buying limit is up to the doctor but I think its up to an ounce every two weeks. Non-med card holders can purchase and possess up to an ounce and travel with it in-state. Non-med card holders can't legally grow anything at all but up to 5 plants is considered a $100-$200 civil infraction fine... and I'm sure they destroy your plants.


----------



## Bigballin85 (Dec 23, 2019)

That’s nice


----------



## Bigballin85 (Dec 23, 2019)

Yo what are the prices for med and non med users?


----------



## HolyAngel (Dec 23, 2019)

Bigballin85 said:


> Yo what are the prices for med and non med users?


Not sure on rec prices, won't know until the 1st. For med users tho, I only have HCI Alternatives near me, from them it's $15-$20 per gram, $50-$65 an eighth.


----------



## PopeyeSpinach (Dec 23, 2019)

HolyAngel said:


> Not sure on rec prices, won't know until the 1st. For med users tho, I only have HCI Alternatives near me, from them it's $15-$20 per gram, $50-$65 an eighth.


Its not HCI anymore, the website changed yesterday, but the best way to guess Rec cost is add 30% to the med cost for the Rec tax. Or it could be more than that.


----------



## Bigballin85 (Dec 23, 2019)

Med prices are nice....man I’m jealous


----------



## Bigballin85 (Dec 26, 2019)

What do you think of a southeastern Wisconsinite driving to Illinois to pick up a quarter? And pay the hefty tax?....it’s decriminalized in the Wisconsin counties I’d be driving through..

What do y’all think?? Cops and what not....even the hefty recreational tax


----------



## HolyAngel (Dec 26, 2019)

Bigballin85 said:


> What do you think of a southeastern Wisconsinite driving to Illinois to pick up a quarter? And pay the hefty tax?....it’s decriminalized in the Wisconsin counties I’d be driving through..
> 
> What do y’all think?? Cops and what not....even the hefty recreational tax


I'm sure the border will be watched hardcore but likely be fine. Out of stater's can buy half what residents can but idk how it's gonna be tracked exactly. They say tourists can buy a half ounce at a time whereas residents can do a whole ounce at a time, but idk if its per day and/or per dispensary and how they could track it exactly. Like, whats to stop you from hitting up a couple different ones and grabbing a half oz at each and hitting home.


----------



## Terps420 (Dec 26, 2019)

Bigballin85 said:


> What do you think of a southeastern Wisconsinite driving to Illinois to pick up a quarter? And pay the hefty tax?....it’s decriminalized in the Wisconsin counties I’d be driving through..
> 
> What do y’all think?? Cops and what not....even the hefty recreational tax


Id say go 4 it imo. Dont open bag or b smoking cheech n chong style in car and hide it in sum crevice in car. I did the same when went out west to colorado. Had 2ozs of nuggs, 5 grams of concentrates,and dab rig hidden in trunk. If theres none around u then ya id say ur good.


----------



## Bigballin85 (Dec 26, 2019)

HolyAngel said:


> I'm sure the border will be watched hardcore but likely be fine. Out of stater's can buy half what residents can but idk how it's gonna be tracked exactly. They say tourists can buy a half ounce at a time whereas residents can do a whole ounce at a time, but idk if its per day and/or per dispensary and how they could track it exactly. Like, whats to stop you from hitting up a couple different ones and grabbing a half oz at each and hitting home.



True...hmm...wonder if they will even bother tracking consumption. Could just be a rule of thumb. I wouldn’t buy more than a half oz.


----------



## custodian7138 (Dec 26, 2019)

Invest in a carbon lined locking soft bag... in case you cant wait till you get home to break a seal and take a whiff.


----------



## Bigballin85 (Dec 26, 2019)

Oo I could hold off


----------



## mediajunkie2003 (Dec 27, 2019)

Dispensary questions. In Illinois in a few days you can go buy weed legally. But I have never been in a dispensary in my life. They say bring your drivers license and cash. But what to buy? I know about bud, but what do people recommend for edibles and infused stuff? I don't even know how to use concentrates. I have my trusty pipe, and that is about all. I'm thinking I want to try the mints. Do you just eat one? Any info from experienced dispensary visitors appreciated!


----------



## PopeyeSpinach (Dec 27, 2019)

I would not say that I am experience, but I've been to a dispensary more than one occasion out in Vegas. For the most part your budtenders are going to be able to answer those questions for you. And have you pick out some product. 

Yes it's cash only. 

I would recommend getting a disposable Vape pen for your first dive into concentrates. Otherwise you need to buy a battery for the cartridges or get a dab rig, or a dab pen.

The Disposable Vape cartridges are my absolute favorite way to consume cannabis. They have less smell than an e-cig vape so you can discreetly use them just about anywhere. I've walked through Sam's Club or Menards before in an aisle all by myself and taken a couple of drags. Everybody assumes it's just an e-cig even if they do see you. That's something I would definitely look into more. 

I use a Yocan Evolve plus for concentrates such as Shatter, budder, wax and the like. Personally looking at the medical prices around here I feel at the most reasonably price products are the concentrates like shatter and wax. A little goes a long way, a piece of the size of a grain of rice will get you stoned for a while. 

Can't give you too much on the Edibles as I've not consumed any from a dispensary. But I don't think some of the stuff you will want to take home and eat the whole thing lol.


----------



## Dro3420 (Dec 29, 2019)

Bigballin85 said:


> Is getting a mm card fairly simple? Or are doctors strict?


Very easy and very friendly. Can even do it online


----------



## Dro3420 (Dec 29, 2019)

PopeyeSpinach said:


> How long do you think before nobody bats an eye at their neighbor growing pot?
> 
> About another twenty years maybe? 100??
> 
> I guess it will vary by region, so nationwide...probably 100 years


Just depends who ur neighbor is. If we lived next to each other and i found out u were growing i would make a proposal to combine forces and set up a decent size grow operation!!!


----------



## Dro3420 (Dec 29, 2019)

PopeyeSpinach said:


> Fucking Bullshit....fuck this state...I knew we were gonna a get a shitbag of bill before Pritzker even won the election. He said he liked Washington States model, which imo is shit... fuck Illinois
> 
> https://www.chicagotribune.com/news/breaking/ct-met-illinois-marijuana-legalization-will-likely-prohibit-home-grow-20190513-story.html?fbclid=IwAR3Cx1QZlT7aF9nC_ldaZRJrD6cLVYxKgYe0n1ZNSARIQZDPS4sfimaVL90


Its almost time. But its ganna be so expensive might as well keep growing ur own and just use the dispensary for concentrates and person smoke. But paying 400+ per ounce is bs. Feel like were back in 2000


----------



## mediajunkie2003 (Dec 29, 2019)

I'm expecting all hell to break loose on Jan 1. I am sure there will be huge lines, and dispensaries will run out of product. Sky high prices too. At the rate I am going, I will be out shortly after New Years. I plan on going to the local dispensary an maybe buying a small amount at a huge price. Then I figure things will even out and in a month or so prices will drop. One thing that is good for me personally is that a few tokes is all it takes. So an eighth will last me a bit. I want a few edibles too. I know people run down Illinois but I never thought we would get legalization. Now that it is almost here I am amazed. Let's hope things go well in the first few days.


----------



## PopeyeSpinach (Dec 29, 2019)

Concentrates and Edibles and small amounts of flower to gave a variety is all I'm really worried about. I just grow super chill Indica strains for myself cuz that's what I use the most of to chill. But they suck for going to work and going out and doing things.

It'll be nice to be able to get my hands on smaller amounts of sativa and hybrid stuff.


----------



## thumper60 (Dec 29, 2019)

mediajunkie2003 said:


> I'm expecting all hell to break loose on Jan 1. I am sure there will be huge lines, and dispensaries will run out of product. Sky high prices too. At the rate I am going, I will be out shortly after New Years. I plan on going to the local dispensary an maybe buying a small amount at a huge price. Then I figure things will even out and in a month or so prices will drop. One thing that is good for me personally is that a few tokes is all it takes. So an eighth will last me a bit. I want a few edibles too. I know people run down Illinois but I never thought we would get legalization. Now that it is almost here I am amazed. Let's hope things go well in the first few days.


If you are hooked up in the black market with a good grower now.You will be very disappointed at the dispensaries.


----------



## PopeyeSpinach (Dec 29, 2019)

Dro3420 said:


> Just depends who ur neighbor is. If we lived next to each other and i found out u were growing i would make a proposal to combine forces and set up a decent size grow operation!!!


My neighbor behind my house grows, but the way the neighborhood is layed out our yards arent totally out of view from others So were both indoors


----------



## mediajunkie2003 (Dec 30, 2019)

It is going to be strange walking into a dispensary. I looked on the local dispenasry website and the prices look like about $60 for 3.5 grams. And that's medical! So I would guess even more for recreational. Shocking, but not unexpected. I have not gone to a "dealer" in years and years. I just grew my own. A pain in the ass, but I controlled the whole thing from seed to pipe. The funny thing is that in Illinois before the law, you could get a year in jail for growing. And that was just a few plants. With the new law, it will be a $200 fine. Not much now to stop a person from growing really. Look out Wednesday! Here comes a ton of people with cash and an empty pipe.


----------



## HashBucket (Dec 30, 2019)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Can't wait to see every wannabee trying to grow in their homes using mold infested Promix from Menards, and self-pollinating fem beans.
> Am overjoyed to see this bill almost in effect, as I am qualified for a crafting license w/waived application fee to supply dispensaries.
> Finally I'll be paid what I'm worth, after 10 years of learning the trade; and taking my lumps.


I hope they don't fack it up as bad as Cali did.
Colorado is a pretty good template I am told, but maybe someone who lives there can say better.

Cali taxed it so much, and put so many restrictions and requirements that it is impossible to make a buck and the black market is stronger now that it was before.


----------



## PopeyeSpinach (Dec 30, 2019)

HashBucket said:


> I hope they don't fack it up as bad as Cali did.
> Colorado is a pretty good template I am told, but maybe someone who lives there can say better.
> 
> Cali taxed it so much, and put so many restrictions and requirements that it is impossible to make a buck and the black market is stronger now that it was before.


Thats exactly what they are going to do. Were more modeled after Washington state, pretty sure Pritzker referenced Washingtons laws a few times


----------



## HashBucket (Dec 30, 2019)

PopeyeSpinach said:


> Thats exactly what they are going to do. Were more modeled after Washington state, pretty sure Pritzker referenced Washingtons laws a few times


Then, don't bother with licenses and stuff.
Unless its cheap ... but if they going full-on socialist state it won't be.


----------



## PopeyeSpinach (Dec 30, 2019)

Well friends....tomorrow morning, those of us that are Illini will be waking up in Cannabis Prohibition for the last time..... well kinda, lol


----------



## Bigballin85 (Dec 30, 2019)

I’m jealous big time


----------



## Bigballin85 (Dec 30, 2019)

I’m n Wisconsin....Indiana is another state that’s having a tough time towards legalization...lol....they have legislation for “medical defense”......meaning you can possess if u have a doctors note but u can’t grow./sell/and no dispensaries....crazy...it’s not even medical marijuana


----------



## HolyAngel (Dec 31, 2019)

Looks like sales tax + 10% tax for thc under 35% + possible municipal tax of 3%. So in Chicago it might look like 23%(10 sales, 10 under 35, 3 munincipal), whereas somewhere like Springfield might be 17-20% tax. So that means a $60 eighth will cost around ~$72.


----------



## mediajunkie2003 (Dec 31, 2019)

Yeah, I'm expecting a huge rush tomorrow. People have the day off, and will stand in line even in the cold. It will be nuts. But that is Wednesday. I'm off all week, so I am planning on maybe going Friday mid day. That way most people will be working, and maybe the newness will be worn off a bit. I figure you can burn through about $200 easy at the inflated prices. So I'll buy a few buds, some wax, and edibles. Should be interesting since I have not "purchased" any weed in years. I just ordered the seeds off the internet and grew about 5 plants which was the low end limit under the old law. Even that was scary. Now, a $200 fine for growing so I suspect many people will do it. And legal for medical patients. A long road to tomorrow, to be sure. I remember the 70's and "lumbo" oz's. Roll up a fat one in those days!


----------



## HolyAngel (Dec 31, 2019)

yeah that's kinda my plan too. Here it's gonna be $100-$200 civil fine for less than 5 plants. Misdemeanor starting after 5 plants. I'm planning to hit up the dispensary tomorrow, they open at 6am, thinking be there around 730. Hopefully not crazy long lines but whatever, I don't have any other plans tomorrow lol


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 31, 2019)

mediajunkie2003 said:


> Now, a $200 fine for growing so I suspect many people will do it.


I miss the excitement, 10 years ago it was a cat and mouse game; was almost caught twice. Com Ed sent me one of those letters once, showing my power usage being twice that of all my neighbors. 
Now they don't care, and it's really weird openly discussing it in the locker room of our local fitness center; after being in hiding for so long.
I've read 400 of the 600 page legislation, and watched the debate live last May.
The bill is a mess, and medical patients have been complaining about pricing for years now.
Growing pot indoors is pretty easy, producing top shelf product is not. I spent days just finding the right seeds, as 80% sold online are crap.
Also, I'd skip the edibles; as the average price is $30/100mg. And you need more due to some being lost in the digestive tract.
Well, it's still cheaper and safer than coke.
Happy New Year!


----------



## Bigballin85 (Dec 31, 2019)

I’m drooling hah I live in Wisconsin


----------



## mediajunkie2003 (Dec 31, 2019)

I live alone, work all day, so I was always worried about discovery. Would I come home to the cops at the door? The last time I grew in the unheated garage. So Spring and Fall were the best bets temperature wise, winter was out of the question. But even still the lights, the fans, and the time - I mean 3 months and then a month to cure - a long time and doing something illegal. I always kept it to under 5 plants too so if I was busted I might be able to avoid jail. All for a plant. When Illinois announced legalization, I happily sold my HPS on ebay, threw away the old metal cabinet in the garage and praised our new governor JB for freeing the weed. Just hours to go now, and a long legal toke will be taken across the land of Lincoln!


----------



## Bigballin85 (Dec 31, 2019)

mediajunkie2003 said:


> I live alone, work all day, so I was always worried about discovery. Would I come home to the cops at the door? The last time I grew in the unheated garage. So Spring and Fall were the best bets temperature wise, winter was out of the question. But even still the lights, the fans, and the time - I mean 3 months and then a month to cure - a long time and doing something illegal. I always kept it to under 5 plants too so if I was busted I might be able to avoid jail. All for a plant. When Illinois announced legalization, I happily sold my HPS on ebay, threw away the old metal cabinet in the garage and praised our new governor JB for freeing the weed. Just hours to go now, and a long legal toke will be taken across the land of Lincoln!


Do you plan on growing outside?

You said you threw away growing lights


----------



## PopeyeSpinach (Dec 31, 2019)

HolyAngel said:


> yeah that's kinda my plan too. Here it's gonna be $100-$200 civil fine for less than 5 plants. Misdemeanor starting after 5 plants. I'm planning to hit up the dispensary tomorrow, they open at 6am, thinking be there around 730. Hopefully not crazy long lines but whatever, I don't have any other plans tomorrow lol


How is it civil violation for less than5 and misdemeanor starting at 5 where your at? Cuz state law conflicts that, just curious?


----------



## HolyAngel (Dec 31, 2019)

PopeyeSpinach said:


> How is it civil violation for less than5 and misdemeanor starting at 5 where your at? Cuz state law conflicts that, just curious?


Ah, maybe it's more than 5 is a felony. It wasn't clear in the legalization bill at all really but that's what NORML is saying.


----------



## Warpedpassage (Dec 31, 2019)

Yep, and dont forget committing felonies in “school zones” , which include parks daycare, churches, etc. becomes a different ballgame. Probably best to keep under 5 if you fall in the safety zones. Also better not have any scales or anything that might make them think you sell. Just couple obvious things to keep in mind . Happy growing Ilinois!


----------



## Dro3420 (Jan 1, 2020)

Bigballin85 said:


> I’m n Wisconsin....Indiana is another state that’s having a tough time towards legalization...lol....they have legislation for “medical defense”......meaning you can possess if u have a doctors note but u can’t grow./sell/and no dispensaries....crazy...it’s not even medical marijuana


Indiana is nt like that at all. I live here. Only thing thats ok is cbd oil


----------



## PopeyeSpinach (Jan 1, 2020)

Well it looks like there's about a thousand people in line down there right now according to the news. At least the weather is not freezing cold, fifties ain't too bad to stand in line.


----------



## Gond00s (Jan 1, 2020)

Happy legalization everyone


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 1, 2020)

mediajunkie2003 said:


> When Illinois announced legalization, I happily sold my HPS on ebay, threw away the old metal cabinet in the garage and praised our new governor JB for freeing the weed. Just hours to go now, and a long legal toke will be taken across the land of Lincoln!


Economic laws serve only 1 purpose, to make 1%ers richer, while screwing over all of us.
Out of things to tax was the reason it was legalized, along with public pressure; hypocrites that our governments are.
No way I'm paying $60/eighth plus 20% tax to fund people such as Mike Madigan and his corrupt cronies.


----------



## Gond00s (Jan 1, 2020)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Economic laws serve only 1 purpose, to make 1%ers richer, while screwing over all of us.
> Out of things to tax was the reason it was legalized, along with public pressure; hypocrites that our governments are.
> No way I'm paying $60/eighth plus 20% tax to fund people such as Mike Madigan and his corrupt cronies.


fucking thank you I’ve been growing illegally idc I stay under 5 plants most of the time


----------



## PopeyeSpinach (Jan 1, 2020)

HolyAngel said:


> Ah, maybe it's more than 5 is a felony. It wasn't clear in the legalization bill at all really but that's what NORML is saying.


Ya your right it does say that, but i could have sworn for those without a medical license that 1-5 is a misdemeanor and 5+ was felony. If its indeed just a 200 dollar civil violation like jaywalking or a parking ticket I may be growing outside this summer and take my chances. Im gonna do some digging on this.


----------



## PopeyeSpinach (Jan 1, 2020)

Ok ya so i misunderstood, everything I gather is that it is indeed only a 200 dollar civil violation to grow 5 or less. Fuck it, im growing a couple outside, my yard is pretty secluded.


----------



## Gond00s (Jan 1, 2020)

I’m not ballsy enough to try outside


----------



## PopeyeSpinach (Jan 1, 2020)

Just one or two, and they will be located in a spot where you have to trespass on to my property to see them so I'll take my chances


----------



## mediajunkie2003 (Jan 2, 2020)

Weed is legal in Illinois, but there is none to buy. I live downstate, and the two dispensaries locally have NO flower. I mean none. They have concentrates and edibles but that is about it. So even at outrageous prices Like $65 or $70 an eighth, you can't buy it anyway. Very disappointing. We knew it was coming for 6 months, are you telling me you can't grow a boatload in that time? I sure could. As to the outside growing question, I did exactly that last year. One plant died due to an early frost but I am currently smoking the other one. At this rate with these dispensaries, I might go back to growing next year. As I read the law, even if you are caught with a couple of plants it is a $200 fine. I can live with that. Before, they could throw you in jail which was stupid but it was the law. My friend in Colorado said when legalization hit there oz's were $400 each. Now the price is way down. I hope Illinois follows that trend. But for now, it would be nice to go buy any kind of bud at all.


----------



## HolyAngel (Jan 2, 2020)

mediajunkie2003 said:


> Weed is legal in Illinois, but there is none to buy. I live downstate, and the two dispensaries locally have NO flower. I mean none. They have concentrates and edibles but that is about it. So even at outrageous prices Like $65 or $70 an eighth, you can't buy it anyway. Very disappointing. We knew it was coming for 6 months, are you telling me you can't grow a boatload in that time? I sure could. As to the outside growing question, I did exactly that last year. One plant died due to an early frost but I am currently smoking the other one. At this rate with these dispensaries, I might go back to growing next year. As I read the law, even if you are caught with a couple of plants it is a $200 fine. I can live with that. Before, they could throw you in jail which was stupid but it was the law. My friend in Colorado said when legalization hit there oz's were $400 each. Now the price is way down. I hope Illinois follows that trend. But for now, it would be nice to go buy any kind of bud at all.


Yeah they only had 1 dispensary in the whole county where i'm at. I got there 1.5hrs after opening, waited in line for 3 hours, and they were out of one of the two strains they had when I got to order. Also limited to buying 1 8th total of flower period. Picked up an 8th of that for $72 after taxes($65 before). Also grabbed a gram of live sugar for $75, that stuff was $60 before taxes. They're supposed to be starting online ordering the 6th and will have more strains and stuff as time goes by. Clearly did not have enough time to grow enough out for this.. They told me they expected 600 people yesterday.. there was waaaay more than that.


----------



## mediajunkie2003 (Jan 2, 2020)

Back from the dispensary. Bought two kinds of edibles. Cost was $30 and $25, $11 tax total of $66. NO FLOWER available. They said two weeks, maybe. Then erratic supply. Very limited selection of everything. Line outside, 2 cops. Get inside, another line and show your ID. Then wait more, and then go in. Limited supply, pick it out on the computer, pay cash only. ATM was down when I was there. Everyone wanted bud, but they kept announcing that there was none so people would not wait and be disappointed. Kind of a rough roll out, in my opinion. I hope the situation smooths out shortly. But at least it is legal, and that is HUGE here in the land of Lincoln.


----------



## I's a Ganja Farmer (Jan 4, 2020)

PopeyeSpinach said:


> Growing good weed is a bitch....I'm having a bad time this year with all this humidity that came early...next year my indoors will me scheduled to finish by May 1st instead of June 1st.... everything looks like hell right now at 87% in my grow room
> 
> Winter time I have to add a humidifier...smh











Illinois Weed Legalization Guide


Recreational marijuana will be legal for all adults in Illinois beginning on January 1, 2020.




abc7chicago.com





Congratulations on your State's advancement of consciousness. We are all the better for it. Ha Ha; I feel like an elder Statesman already - and we only got hooked up two weeks ago. Good on you!  The trade-off in my island's Bill is that you are fined heavily for using it in a public space; fined a quarter million dollars & jailed for 5 years on first conviction for >1 kg. The Police here are quite upset and are actively searching out offenders to a much greater degree than before (I didn't expect that to be possible).


@PopeyeSpinach The Avg Humidity on my island is 82%. Will my outdoor grow suffer similarly?
@Hust17 @inDC4now I'd like to start a new thread (Tropical Grows) on this topic. How do I? Does the same logic as where I can't yet 'Like' comments as I'm new, apply?


----------



## Hust17 (Jan 4, 2020)

I's a Ganja Farmer said:


> Illinois Weed Legalization Guide
> 
> 
> Recreational marijuana will be legal for all adults in Illinois beginning on January 1, 2020.
> ...


Hey man, I’ll throw one up for you


----------



## I's a Ganja Farmer (Jan 4, 2020)

medviper said:


> chicagotribune.com
> *The Illinois marijuana legalization debate: Who's afraid of a little home grow?*
> John De Friel and Randal John Meyer
> 4-5 minutes
> ...


True dat @medviper I've realised that very early in the pre-planning process (Today at 8:08 AM). Hence my Handle - (I am is) I's a Ganja Farmer. I'm owning it.


----------



## I's a Ganja Farmer (Jan 4, 2020)

Hust17 said:


> Hey man, I’ll throw one up for you







Yeah Baby; Yeah!!! . . . Just say"WHEN"; thank you, m'Lady.


----------



## I's a Ganja Farmer (Jan 4, 2020)

Sunbiz1 said:


> I miss the excitement, 10 years ago it was a cat and mouse game; was almost caught twice. Com Ed sent me one of those letters once, showing my power usage being twice that of all my neighbors.
> Now they don't care, and it's really weird openly discussing it in the locker room of our local fitness center; after being in hiding for so long.
> I've read 400 of the 600 page legislation, and watched the debate live last May.
> The bill is a mess, and medical patients have been complaining about pricing for years now.
> ...


If you like, consider moving to the sunny Caribbean - my island as well as Jamaica (long before) are on board. The entire region is being streamlined to the same laws and limits for normalisation' sake. I do imagine we're still not going to allowed to board a flight with an ounce the way they let us walk around with it now, but HEY... I'll just buy some at destination. Other than such a situation, I'm resolved never to buy that crappy black market weed we have here anymore. I intend to learn well too, as I do so insist on producing top shelf product for myself.

DOWN wid dat coke nonsense. UP wid de Collie!


----------



## PopeyeSpinach (Jan 4, 2020)

I's a Ganja Farmer said:


> @PopeyeSpinach The Avg Humidity on my island is 82%. Will my outdoor grow suffer


Not if you pick the right strain. I'm not familiar with what would be best though, sounds like you're a lot closer to the Equator than anyone I know.

My best guess for good strains for that area would be strains like Durban Poison, possibly Jack Herer or Trainwreck. I would do some internet research if I were you. 



Now to get back on topic. It sounds like everyone is saying the same thing, they only have concentrate and some edibles and a small selection of that at the dispensaries. It could be months maybe even near the end of the year before they have any thing worth going for


----------



## I's a Ganja Farmer (Jan 4, 2020)

PopeyeSpinach said:


> Not if you pick the right strain. I'm not familiar with what would be best though, sounds like you're a lot closer to the Equator than anyone I know.
> 
> My best guess for good strains for that area would be strains like Durban Poison, possibly Jack Herer or Trainwreck. I would do some internet research if I were you.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your speedy response. I have spent the last two weeks solid doing online research. I've come up with a selection list (all Autos) that leaves me feeling confident. I'll tag you on my dedicated thread on this issue; there you may see my detailed Crop Schedule.

On this matter of this thread, your State played hard-ball for the initial roll-out. We are allowed a ¼ oz, thankfully. Canada, however has just passed Legislation 2.0 and are having similar roll-out provinces to various degrees across the Provinces - they're ahead of the rest.


----------



## I's a Ganja Farmer (Jan 4, 2020)

medviper said:


> chicagotribune.com
> *The Illinois marijuana legalization debate: Who's afraid of a little home grow?*
> John De Friel and Randal John Meyer
> 4-5 minutes
> ...


True dat @medviper I've set up a grow chart (see my thread; you're tagged).


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 5, 2020)

I's a Ganja Farmer said:


> Thank you for your speedy response. I have spent the last two weeks solid doing online research. I've come up with a selection list (all Autos) that leaves me feeling confident. I'll tag you on my dedicated thread on this issue; there you may see my detailed Crop Schedule.
> 
> On this matter of this thread, your State played hard-ball for the initial roll-out. We are allowed a ¼ oz, thankfully. Canada, however has just passed Legislation 2.0 and are having similar roll-out provinces to various degrees across the Provinces - they're ahead of the rest.


Dedicated hobbyist(from article)is exactly what I've been for over a decade. It all began when I grew tired of paying high prices for other growers mistakes, which is what remains left of dispensary flower in this state currently.
I'd skip the autos, and find strains developed in the same latitude you intend on growing in outdoors.
That's how I started, in a forest preserve dodging cops running strains from Afghanistan.
Example: If I were back in Florida, I'd be hunting down Mexican genetics for my next seed purchase.


----------



## inDC4now (Jan 5, 2020)

I's a Ganja Farmer said:


> @inDC4now I'd like to start a new thread (Tropical Grows) on this topic. How do I? Does the same logic as where I can't yet 'Like' comments as I'm new, apply?


You should be fully functional after just a few posts. Using my desktop interface, I drew arrows where I see the like buttons. When I hover my mouse over the like button it shows me the other options.

Starting a new thread is at the top of a forum page, so in this case you could scroll back to the top of this page and then click on the
Legalization of Marijuana link -- then you get the button to post a new thread, or find the forum that makes sense and then start a new thread... you understand. Do you see these buttons on your screens?


----------



## PopeyeSpinach (Jan 5, 2020)

Ganja you need to start a thread in the outdoor growing section of the forum for better answers. This thread is about legalization in the state of Illinois, not growing pot in the Caribbean.


----------



## mediajunkie2003 (Jan 14, 2020)

Not much new in Illinois where I am. We have two dispensaries, and one is SOLD OUT. They expect supply on Friday. The other has a very limited selection. Mostly edibles with some topical. The flower thing is a total bust. There is none. Even at $65 an eighth, there is nothing to buy. They say it might be months before a steady supply of flower. You can look online at both the medical and recreational menus. Medical has some goodies, but they are all held back from the recreational side. Oh well. At least we are underway!


----------



## Gond00s (Jan 14, 2020)

thank lord harvest is only 2 weeks out


----------



## PopeyeSpinach (Jan 14, 2020)

Things will get better over time. Its nice its legal but i look forward to a year or two from now when we can go to the nearest dispensary and get pretty much whatever we want with no lines. 

Id like to see cheap CBD, I use that stuff too and even thats spendy when one needs large amounts.


----------



## custodian7138 (Jan 14, 2020)

I was actually able to score a 1/2 oz of popcorn last Saturday... the dude that rang me up said that they only got 2 of those tubs... I looked thru my old receipts... the last 1/2 I bought was before Halloween.

Rec customers are only accepted Thurs - Sun... and only carts and edibles are available... with a limit of 3 items total.


----------



## smokin away (Jan 15, 2020)

PopeyeSpinach said:


> The 500mg limit on thc infused products is BS, but oh well
> 
> 
> https://www.marijuanamoment.net/illinois-lawmakers-release-marijuana-legalization-details/


I think what is really a let down is now that it's legal where can one actually buy flowers. Seems the ones I've checked lately haven't even uploaded their menus to Leafly let alone post when flowers will be available. I guess they are trying to grow more like everyone else. Lol


----------



## Bigballin85 (Jan 16, 2020)

smokin away said:


> I think what is really a let down is now that it's legal where can one actually buy flowers. Seems the ones I've checked lately haven't even uploaded their menus to Leafly let alone post when flowers will be available. I guess they are trying to grow more like everyone else. Lol


I’m sure once dispensaries and growers have an understanding of how much bud to produce you won’t have issues finding bud


----------



## custodian7138 (Jan 16, 2020)

This hit the local news yesterday...









Illinois Regulators Investigating Violations of Cannabis Stockpiling Rule


Are dispensaries breaking the rules to put products on their shelves?




hightimes.com


----------



## PopeyeSpinach (Jan 16, 2020)

They just dont have the supply to meet the demand. The current cultivators made it so no one but them can even gain the license until some time into this year. So though there are other companies in the bullpen, im under the impression they havent even got approval to grow, much less even started. Works out great for current cultivators to expand


custodian7138 said:


> This hit the local news yesterday...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good!!!


----------



## custodian7138 (Jan 16, 2020)

Popeye... we had some local flooding last weekend, and I had to detour past the local grow (Ataraxia/Verano).
I checked Google maps sat image of the site from earlier in the year, it shows a square office space and a square warehouse space... there are now maybe an additional 15-18 rectangular grow huts on the site... conditions were really muddy, and I could not pull off the highway to get an exact count. The local news announced their permit approval on 12/11/19.


----------



## PopeyeSpinach (Jan 16, 2020)

It's really not the dispensaries that should come under fire, its the existing medical cultivators who made sure they had a monopoly on the recreational supply for a bit longer.


----------



## custodian7138 (Jan 16, 2020)

I can kind of understand the entitlement that the law gave them... they came up with the financing to build when local banks would not consider the loan... and made an ungodly investment in the medical business... way before JB was elected and the legislature started work on the program.


----------



## PopeyeSpinach (Jan 16, 2020)

they were Rich to begin with if they even started in this state, lets not act as if they come from humble roots


----------



## Bigballin85 (Jan 17, 2020)

PopeyeSpinach said:


> Things will get better over time. Its nice its legal but i look forward to a year or two from now when we can go to the nearest dispensary and get pretty much whatever we want with no lines.
> 
> Id like to see cheap CBD, I use that stuff too and even thats spendy when one needs large amounts.


Give it time and that will surely happen. I don’t think they had the right supply for the demand in Illinois.


----------



## Bigballin85 (Jan 17, 2020)

Whoops.....posted in wrong thread


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 23, 2020)

Question for those who have visited any Illinois dispensary, are customers allowed to see and smell the products prior to purchase?.
Asking b/c med card holders were not, at least up until a few weeks ago.
TY in advance for any reply!.


----------



## custodian7138 (Jan 23, 2020)

No... all product is factory sealed & child resistant... intended to stay that way until you get to your home...

Dispensary 33 (IIRC) had a "bulk fiction" deal a couple of times last year... I dont know how that worked... Im not registered there.

You just have to go by description... sativa vs indica... descriptions from other med users... thc %... always a crapshoot, sometimes you open the package... it looks short, but always weighs.


----------



## mediajunkie2003 (Feb 8, 2020)

Still no flower really in Illinois where I am. The local dispensary has an online menu, and flower showed up for about a day. Just one type, and sold by the gram for $20 before tax. It was sold out in a very short amount of time. I saw it on the menu, and was about to drive over when it disappeared as sold out. Sucks. Plenty of edibles. But very short on everything else.


----------



## mediajunkie2003 (Feb 8, 2020)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Question for those who have visited any Illinois dispensary, are customers allowed to see and smell the products prior to purchase?.
> Asking b/c med card holders were not, at least up until a few weeks ago.
> TY in advance for any reply!.


I've been to both of our local dispensaries, and customers are shown stock on an ipad at one, on a printed menu on another. No seeing or smelling the product. You pick it out, they put it in a bag and you walk out. Cash only, of course.


----------



## custodian7138 (Feb 8, 2020)

You are seeing the same thing that I am... my shop uses a tablet to check stock, writes a paper slip,,, passes it into the lockup... my order comes out of lockup... and I am called to the cashier... debit card use was discontinued on Jan 1.

Rec hours are Thur - Sun... shorter hours than med... 

They actually had 1/8 of one strain available for a few hours for rec purchase... only one flower product for a total of 3 items.

I still get bad vibes from the rec people in line when I cut with my card... they were outside in the wind/rain for some amount of time before they got inside the bldg for more of a wait...


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Feb 9, 2020)

Just left a med card holders house, no flower for them [email protected] he says; maybe a strain here and there.
Hasn't been this dry in years, maybe decades.


----------



## PopeyeSpinach (Feb 9, 2020)

It's not dry on the street though, 

I'm going to My doctor Tuesday and going to ask him for a medical card. I've got the form printed out and everything. Anyone else here have an Illinois medical card? Curious to see how this goes.


----------



## Bigballin85 (Feb 9, 2020)

PopeyeSpinach said:


> It's not dry on the street though,
> 
> I'm going to My doctor Tuesday and going to ask him for a medical card. I've got the form printed out and everything. Anyone else here have an Illinois medical card? Curious to see how this goes.



Kudos to you, hope you get the friggin thing


----------



## PopeyeSpinach (Feb 10, 2020)

Ya we shall see, I'm friends with someone that work in his office and she told me that he's given them out but she doesn't know what his "requirements" are... So I guess we shall see, if he denies it I'm going to tell him hes fired and find another doctor.


----------



## PopeyeSpinach (Feb 12, 2020)

My Dr didnt even bat an eye, he asked me what I was requesting it for and filled it out. Came home and completed the rest online. So im a MMJ patient as of lastnight....


----------



## Bigballin85 (Feb 12, 2020)

PopeyeSpinach said:


> My Dr didnt even bat an eye, he asked me what I was requesting it for and filled it out. Came home and completed the rest online. So im a MMJ patient as of lastnight....



Very Nice...did u go to a dispensary doctor?


----------



## PopeyeSpinach (Feb 12, 2020)

Bigballin85 said:


> Very Nice...did u go to a dispensary doctor?


No, I went to my family Doctor, You can't just go to a doctor and get this. The laws say you have to have a bona fide relationship with a doctor that has been treating you for a certain amount of time....no quack flip flop doctors


----------



## Bigballin85 (Feb 18, 2020)

Really

That’s bogus.. what if your doc isn’t allowed to recommend because of employer requirements ?


----------



## custodian7138 (Feb 18, 2020)

One of the reasons that we need rescheduling at the federal level.


----------



## PopeyeSpinach (Feb 18, 2020)

Bigballin85 said:


> Really
> 
> That’s bogus.. what if your doc isn’t allowed to recommend because of employer requirements ?


I dont think employer requirements have any bearing on doctors decision. Its your dice to roll, not his.


----------



## Bigballin85 (Feb 18, 2020)

I’m referring to a doc recommending to use pot....isn’t this against the employer policy of the doc?


----------



## custodian7138 (Feb 18, 2020)

Many medical professionals in Southern Illinois have their hands tied by their employer... all of the doctors employed by my local hospital/clinic are forbidden to complete the application.

And the application does not recommend pot... nor prescribe it... the application merely certifies that the patient has one of 34 qualifying conditions... the IDPH then issues a registry card so that the patients purchases can be monitored.


----------



## inDC4now (Feb 18, 2020)

custodian7138 said:


> ...the IDPH then issues a registry card so that the patients purchases can be monitored.


And the good people of Illinois think this is a good idea?


----------



## custodian7138 (Feb 18, 2020)

If I remember correctly... later this year purchases will start going into the IL Prescription Monitor system.


----------



## Bigballin85 (Feb 18, 2020)

custodian7138 said:


> Many medical professionals in Southern Illinois have their hands tied by their employer... all of the doctors employed by my local hospital/clinic are forbidden to complete the application.
> 
> And the application does not recommend pot... nor prescribe it... the application merely certifies that the patient has one of 34 qualifying conditions... the IDPH then issues a registry card so that the patients purchases can be monitored.




I get it


----------



## PopeyeSpinach (Feb 20, 2020)

custodian7138 said:


> Many medical professionals in Southern Illinois have their hands tied by their employer... all of the doctors employed by my local hospital/clinic are forbidden to complete the application.


Where? Which hospital? Cuz my Dr is at St. Elizabeth in O'fallon and i had ZERO issues getting my card



custodian7138 said:


> the IDPH then issues a registry card so that the patients purchases can be monitored.


OH CMON!!!! Did you just make that up? Pretty sure my medical records are protected under the HIPAA Act, this is a medical card, the only thing they know is that I have one

Dispensaries are privately owned businesses, and you're going to try and convince me that the state of Illinois who can't even get their firearms website to work, who can't keep potholes filled...your telling me that THEY have implemented a series of networked computers between a whole bunch of different privately-owned dispensaries which reports back to them what people are buying!?!?! 

Nope, no way. They aren't legally allowed to do anything like that even if they wanted to. The cops don't even have a way to see if you have a medical card, you have to present it to them. In fact if you had a bogus medical card they don't really have a system to check to see if it's legit


----------



## custodian7138 (Feb 20, 2020)

Wabash General Hospital (Mt Carmel) and affiliated rural clinics... from what I understand.

And the tracking system... looks like it applies to the OAPP provisional card only... I thought it was for all med card holders...

(l-10) "Illinois Cannabis Tracking System" means a web-based system established and maintained by the Department of Public Health that is available to the Department of Agriculture, the Department of Financial and Professional Regulation, the Illinois State Police, and registered medical cannabis dispensing organizations on a 24-hour basis to upload written certifications for Opioid Alternative Pilot Program participants, to verify Opioid Alternative Pilot Program participants, to verify Opioid Alternative Pilot Program participants' available cannabis allotment and assigned dispensary, and the tracking of the date of sale, amount, and price of medical cannabis purchased by an Opioid Alternative Pilot Program participant.


----------



## custodian7138 (Feb 20, 2020)

and then I find this about a State verification system...

"State verification system" means a web-based system established and maintained
by the Department of Public Health that is available to the Department of
Agriculture, the Department of Financial and Professional Regulation, law
enforcement personnel, and registered medical cannabis dispensing organization
agents on a 24-hour basis for the verification of registry identification cards, the
tracking of delivery of medical cannabis to medical cannabis dispensing
organizations, and the tracking of the date of sale, amount, and price of medical
cannabis purchased by a registered qualifying patient. (Section 10(x) of the Act)


----------



## PopeyeSpinach (Feb 20, 2020)

Oh heck your just 2.5 hrs east of me. It's a shame you have to deal with that, but you said what the problem is "Rural. If it's any consolation I would say by the end of March April there should be a dispensary open in Fairview Heights. And it's right off the interstate, that'll be a straight shot out 64 for you. That is if you don't already have one closer. 

Well I don't take any of that to mean tracking standard medical card holder. In fact a lot of that tracking to me sounds like the tracking of the product itself, from the growing process all the way to the consumers hand they want to track this stuff

With regards to OAPP, it could be that they just want to track those patients as a group, not individually. That way they can have some measure of statistics to show for the program itself. But you could also be right on that one lol. 
"


----------



## bigcountryfab (Feb 28, 2020)

Old thread. The premise of their legalization getting through house was for low level cannabis offenders and cultivators to get a foot up in a shitty economy with a stigma attached to their pasts. Now what we have is a shitload of medicinal dispensaries selling legal weed from 45 dollars plus per gram on up and no one is getting any kind of break for application fees to grow or sell rec weed. Here's another issue, medical companies have monopolized the industry there. Not a SINGLE recreational permit has been approved to anyone but corporate greedy ass scum sucking medicinal companies. Home growing is still illegal unless you're a medical patient and then you are VERY limited. So the basis that was pushing the bill through to get rec legal was a bunch of bullshit to get the public's support behind it. All the 'criminals' are still 'criminals' because they made it impossible for them/us to get a foot in the door of an industry where most of us would excel, definitely compared to the commercial companies selling garbage for a premium price. I have learned so much on the pages of this forum from so many people, It's mind blowing. And the so called experts think they know jack shit but they don't. You walk into a grow house and you're lucky to see a pound a light because it's rush rush and no flush. While some of here are breaking 3 a light with NO additional time. Just additional heart in our work. So I say fuck the system. Legal is only legal for some. how the fuck is ok to dictate what nature gave us as legal or not? Sorry had to get my two cents in


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Feb 28, 2020)

Adding to the above, anyone wishing to produce over 5 plants needs an expensive craft growing license.
And an approved commercially zoned property, no growing 25 plants in your home; or anywhere outdoors in the entire state.
Soooo...ditto on the f### the system comment.


----------



## PopeyeSpinach (Feb 28, 2020)

Sunbiz1 said:


> no growing 25 plants in your home; or anywhere outdoors in the entire state.
> Soooo...ditto on the f### the system comment.


Im gonna build a greenhouse w a lockable door,should count as an "enclosed locked space"

And can anyone figure out the penalty if your a medical patient and grow outside. I see law written that plants must be in an enclosed locked space.

Ok so what if they arent? I for the life of me cant find the penalty for violating the "enclosed locked space" thing or the "cant be within view of public" thing....there is no wordage that says you cant grow outside....soooo
what about privacy fenced yard thats locked up?
What about a chain linkd fenced area thats locked on some rural land??
my property has woods on 2 sides and no one can see my back yard without trespassing.

I have a medcard and im gonna put 3 outside where onlyI can see


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Feb 29, 2020)

PopeyeSpinach said:


> And can anyone figure out the penalty if your a medical patient and grow outside. I see law written that plants must be in an enclosed locked space.





http://ilga.gov/legislation/101/HB/10100HB1438sam002.htm


I've read much of it, and haven't found any penalty for outdoor grows...yet.


----------



## PopeyeSpinach (Mar 1, 2020)

I cant either, im almost wondering if it wasnt intentional?? As in, when I read the language of the bill as it is written, it seems to me that adding the single line 


 "Cannabis Cultivation must take place in an enclosed locked space"

 Is all they did to appease the retards who were against home grow. They changed NOTHING else in the bill. 

I dont KNOW this for sure, but if you read the bill here it, and omit that single line it almost makes more sense.
Sec. 10-5. Personal use of cannabis; restrictions on cultivation; penalties.


----------



## bigcountryfab (Mar 1, 2020)

Sunbiz1 said:


> http://ilga.gov/legislation/101/HB/10100HB1438sam002.htm
> 
> 
> I've read much of it, and haven't found any penalty for outdoor grows...yet.


They wrote it just that way to keep on arresting people, A greenhouse is easy to gain access to and it would also be in public sight... they want any growers to grow indoors to stimulate the economy in the equipment sector as well. It's all to make money. If you ain't got money to start up and get in the door, your just fucked. They screwed there citizens again with their "legalization" and the promises they made to get it done. I haven't heard anything about cases being expunged yet either nearly a year later. Also, that link to the rules for cultivation? Deleted from public record.....


----------



## PopeyeSpinach (Mar 1, 2020)

Perhaps I did the link wrong, try this, its still there
Sec. 10-5. Personal use of cannabis; restrictions on cultivation; penalties.


----------



## PopeyeSpinach (Mar 1, 2020)

bigcountryfab said:


> They wrote it just that way to keep on arresting people, A greenhouse is easy to gain access to and it would also be in public sight... they want any growers to grow indoors to stimulate the economy in the equipment sector as well. It's all to make money. If you ain't got money to start up and get in the door, your just fucked. They screwed there citizens again with their "legalization" and the promises they made to get it done. I haven't heard anything about cases being expunged yet either nearly a year later. Also, that link to the rules for cultivation? Deleted from public record.....


Did you actually read anything? Nope!!
While i share and understand your frustration, its not nearly as bad as you make it out to be. Although it didnt change much for the ability of the cops to arrest and tow your shit. Your talking expungements and they havent even got but a couple dispensaries open. Everything just got started 60 days ago, give it time.



The quote is
​

Cannabis plants shall not be stored or placed in​
a location where they are subject to ordinary public view

a green house on my property is absolutely NOT in public view, and i assure you its not gonna be easy to gain access to either. You'll have some dogs to sneak by as well as motion alert security cameras and also me to deal with.


Not to mention greenhouses can be made of glass with locked doors. Even if it is just 6 mil plastic you can still put a lockable door on the thing. It doesn't say anything about it having to be secure like a freaking safe.

My yard itself is NOT in ordinary public view at all, unless you trespass.

The solo cups are the view from my living room

The back yard you can see 2 trees im removing soon, the one to the left of my barn is dead, the cypress to the right is smack dab where im building my geodesic dome greenhouse.
The neighbors houses you see up through the woods, well they cant see anything once it fills in during spring and they are like minded anyway


----------



## mediajunkie2003 (Mar 17, 2020)

Illinois update. Just back from the dispensary. Prices high, NO flower to be had. No real concentrates either. Just topicals and edibles. Some vape products. I think once since the first of the year there was a day where there was some limited flower. Today there was a line, people stocking up in case they have to remain home due to the corona virus.


----------



## sithlrd31 (Mar 17, 2020)

yeh I think its gonna be a rough ride with high dispensary prices through the summer. Maybe this fall prices will taper off....hopefully. I was at dispensary a month ago and the line was ridiculous. I was in one line for a hour before dispensary employee was nice enough to share with me that med card patients can go right in. So I go in (thinking my wait is over) and I ended up waiting in the med line for another hour and a half.


----------



## bigcountryfab (Mar 17, 2020)

They didn't prepare to even roll out legally. Except in the fact that they were able to roll out sales with limited supply to price gouge the shit out of it. I don't see them getting their attempt at this working in their favor any time soon. All they have done is give the black market a boost in income because the street dudes doubled their prices and its still way less that legal shit. Fucking idiots.


----------



## mediajunkie2003 (Mar 20, 2020)

Illinois update. Stay at home order begins tomorrow at 5. Went to the dispensary today. One, no recreational sales. The other, a line so long I gave up and left. I have a stash so I'm going with that. Stay safe, everyone!


----------



## PopeyeSpinach (Mar 20, 2020)

Who else is also planning a vegetable garden now?


----------



## Bevman (Mar 22, 2020)

PopeyeSpinach said:


> Im gonna build a greenhouse w a lockable door,should count as an "enclosed locked space"
> 
> And can anyone figure out the penalty if your a medical patient and grow outside. I see law written that plants must be in an enclosed locked space.
> 
> ...



A greenhouse is legal!!!!!



http://ilga.gov/legislation/101/HB/10100HB1438sam002.htm




2 "Enclosed, locked space" means a closet, room, greenhouse,3building or other enclosed area equipped with locks or other4security devices that permit access only by authorized5individuals under this Act. "Enclosed, locked space" may6include:7 (1) a space within a residential building that (i) is8 the primary residence of the individual cultivating 5 or9 fewer cannabis plants that are more than 5 inches tall and10 (ii) includes sleeping quarters and indoor plumbing. The11 space must only be accessible by a key or code that is12 different from any key or code that can be used to access13 the residential building from the exterior; or14 (2) a structure, such as a shed or greenhouse, that15 lies on the same plot of land as a residential building16 that (i) includes sleeping quarters and indoor plumbing and17 (ii) is used as a primary residence by the person18 cultivating 5 or fewer cannabis plants that are more than 519 inches tall, such as a shed or greenhouse. The structure20 must remain locked when it is unoccupied by people.


----------



## PopeyeSpinach (Mar 26, 2020)

Well I went to the dispensary the other day and got a half-gram vape cartridge of Death Star.

It is hands-down the worst tasting most throat destroying harsh vape cartridge I've ever had in my life. It tastes like I'm vaping a cartridge and some dish soap at the same time. Every time I take a hit I can just feel irritation right on my trachea, when I exhale I have to cough. Tried to use it just last night before bedtime cuz it's a great strain chill out, but it ended up irritating my throat so bad I couldn't stop coughing and had to go down to the basement for two hours before I went to bed otherwise I was going to wake the whole house up hacking.

If you've ever had a smokers tickle cough in your throat, where every time you breathe air in it irritates it and makes you cough, that's exactly what this cartridge is doing to me x10. I emailed the company that made it and told them , we'll see what happens.


----------



## PopeyeSpinach (Apr 9, 2020)

So i was hoping it was just supply issues with the market being new, but I can confirm that we will never see one gram Vape cartridges. until they change the laws half grams are as big as we can legally have cuz of the 500 limit.


----------



## mediajunkie2003 (Apr 17, 2020)

You can look at the menus online here in Illinois. Finally getting some flower, but very limited. $60 an eighth for even the bottom level bud. Corona virus making things difficult to pick up too. You have to order online and pick up in a time "window" and that is if you are lucky! Very strange times. I am getting the hang of the edibles. The gummies are great, the mints not so much. I have yet to try the shatter or crumbles since they have not been available. Day by day here anyway with the lockdown and virus doing who knows what.


----------



## PopeyeSpinach (Apr 17, 2020)

The mints arent bad, i like em. Gummies good too But i have a high tolerance so i take two 10mg gummies with 2 unisom and 2 melatonins to sleep. 

Lastnight i did 3 gummies and a mint along w the pills cuz i wore my bad back out changing ball joints on an F250. 

Ive not tried flower yet either, i just cant pay that for something id use all of to get high. 

I went to IL supply and provisions and honestly didnt really like the place. I tried Green Solution and have now been there twice. Better selection better prices and friendlier staff in my opinion


----------



## mediajunkie2003 (May 14, 2020)

Back from the dispensary. There is some flower, but you have to jump on it when it is available. I got Cresendo an eighth for $49. I was still smoking my homegrown so I have not tried it yet. My homegrown was killer, so I don't know what to expect from dispensary weed. I got some gummies, which I really like. They are a bit much so I cut them into smaller pieces. I also got some 2.5 tablets for micro dosing. You order online, go during a pick up window. Everyone in masks, but for some reason not the person I bought from. There was a glass shield. Lots of tax, so be prepared. My order was $122 for the eighth of flower, 10 gummies and 40 micro tablets. So Illinois roll out is still kind of a mess. But it is getting better. My friend in Colorado says flower prices drop. He says he can get oz's for $300. We will see how it goes here.


----------



## PopeyeSpinach (May 14, 2020)

It's going to be a while before we see a price drop here. We're not even getting any new dispensaries built right now. There should have been some other ones opened already but nope not with this crap going on. Stupid covid-19


I've gone to the dispensary a few times. Been gettin Vape cartridges and edibles. I can't spend the money on the flower, $60 average for an eighth no thank you...

I'm on my second cartridge of an Illinois strain called cheese and Chong, it's a sativa hybrid and so far I really like it, reminds me a lot of Durban Poison.

Been enjoying some Gorilla Glue number 4 Live resin cartridges at night, I've been using cartridges for a while but the live resin stuff is probably two to three times as potent as the regular carts.

I eat one 10mg Berry burst Indica gummy before bed every night. Been sleeping better than I have in years.


----------



## PopeyeSpinach (May 18, 2020)

So we have a new Indica Landrace strain here in Illinois called "Mag Landrace" 

I wasnt aware of it until I came across a cartridge, Im always down to try landrace strains. I love trying out what Mother Nature made for us. 

Definitely does not disappoint! 

One of the most sedative melt into your couch highs ive ever had. I got a vape cartridge of it and my buddy got flower. 

Until now Bubba Kush was my number one anxiety smashing sleep inducer. Followed by GG4

Number one is now Mag Landrace, wow, awesome mellowness.

Funny how the most chill strains are found in places where the people are the most high strung


----------



## Rckola (May 27, 2020)

Some one in the state of Illinois is fucking the supply chain up. How is there never any flower? It flies off the shelves and we have multimillion dollar grow facilities that can’t supply even the dispensaries that they own.

Then there is the issue of all eights are 65+(w/tax). 12% Shit Weed. 28% (straight up lie. I had the flower sent to a lab and retested) that was actually 16% To actual decent flower at 20% plus.

The 100mg limit is completely arbitrary and really fucks the consumers


----------



## PopeyeSpinach (May 27, 2020)

I have my medical card and still haven't seen much flower on the menu at my dispensary. But I haven't been interested in buying any anyway because that's way too expensive in my opinion.

I've been concentrating only on cartridges and Edibles. And I would say within the last 10 to 14 days the selection at my dispensary of those items has exploded. I think as of this morning I have 56 Vape cartridges and 48 different Edibles to choose from.

So I would guess that the majority of the flower being grown in this state is being processed into other things.

On a good note since that has happened I have watched a small selection of Edibles and vape cartridges go down anywhere from five to ten bucks from what they were a month ago.

Baby steps y'all, Fatboy Prickster and his minions wrote A bill that's completely retarded in every way that it could be, except that it's kind of legal, but highly regulated


----------



## Gond00s (May 27, 2020)

God I’m more than happy I grow for my own bud because I would be going thru money and a lot of it but that’s the pros of growing


----------



## PopeyeSpinach (May 27, 2020)

Gond00s said:


> God I’m more than happy I grow for my own bud because I would be going thru money and a lot of it but that’s the pros of growing


Me too buddy, but i actually prefer cartridges and edibles now. 

So i need to get into processing my bud


----------



## Gond00s (May 27, 2020)

PopeyeSpinach said:


> Me too buddy, but i actually prefer cartridges and edibles now.
> 
> So i need to get into processing my bud


ahh when I do my gdp I usually turn the larfy bottoms to edibles.


----------



## Trippster62 (May 30, 2020)

The real reason flower is so hard to come by is that the cultivation centers didn't gear up for the recreational use fast enough. We have one here in southern Illinois that only added about 5,000 sq ft of canopy before the first of the year. They are now working on adding another 80,000 sq ft building (I'm not sure how much of that will be dedicated to canopy space). Never the less, it will probably be closer to the end of the year before that 6,000 lbs or so per cycle starts to hit the market. If other cultivates are in the same boat it may take a while for bud to actually stay on the rec menu. My son is a medical patient and he doesn't seem to have any problem getting flower.


----------



## mediajunkie2003 (Jun 7, 2020)

Flower is starting to show up. $65 for an eighth seems to be the price, plus tax. Not bad weed, you don't need much beyond a few tokes. Edibles are very good. Things are starting to smooth out. I am sure prices will drop as we go.


----------



## PopeyeSpinach (Jun 7, 2020)

Ive noticed prices coming down a tad, not much. -5 bucks on some carts, -10 on some edibles. 

Really dig the Cheese n Chong cartridges for daytime sativa.

I get the Indica Rick Simpson Oil in syringes and squirt a grain of rice worth on a peanut butter cracker before bed. Sleepin like im 18 again


----------



## mediajunkie2003 (Oct 19, 2020)

The supply in Illinois seems to be ok now. There is plenty of flower, and sometimes they run "specials" were they drop the price a bit. Still about $60 for an eighth. But you do see some 1/2 oz for $160 or so. I got some hybrid branded nature's grace and the THC was about 23. It is one toke weed, that is for sure. Any advice on concentrates? I see wax and shatter. But I don't have a dab ring and don't really want to buy one. Can I just sprinkle some wax or shatter on some flower and smoke that in a bong? Oh, the edibles are pretty well supplied in Illinois too.


----------



## Trippster62 (Oct 19, 2020)

Yeah, concentrates can be put on top of a bowl for a little extra kick.


----------



## PopeyeSpinach (Oct 19, 2020)

I use a Yocan Evolve plus to vaporize all Concentrates, including CO2 oil and RSO. 








Yocan Evolve Plus Vaporizer


Yocan Evolve Plus is a perfect travel buddy! It is a powerful item that comes with a built-in jar for easy wax access wherever you go. This dab pen is an upgrade with bigger battery and larger wax atomizer. Yocan also check its limited edition and Yocan Evolve Plus 2020 version. Buy authentic...




www.yocanvaporizer.com





I find the CO2 oil to be the best bang for buck, 1 gram of it sure looks like alot more than 1 gram of concentrate. Its usually under Edibles or Extracts depending on dispensary. 

In my opinion the Indica strain to keep an eye out for is Mag Landrace. The effect is one of the most sedative ive ever felt. I would say King Louis XIII found out west is the only indica this sedative ive had. 

Ive had Afghan, Hindu, Bubba, Northern Lights, OG....none of it comes close to being as sedative as Mag Landrace. 

The RSO from mag mandrace is friggin medicine. I healed my tendinitis in my elbow applying a tiny bit topically over the tender tendon (say that 3 time fast ) put a bandaid over it like a homemade THC patch and felt a difference in 24 hours. I continue to do it for about a month right at the same spot where the doctor used to stick his cortisone needle in.

Friggin frack, I can't believe it but my freaking elbow is healed. I've been dealing with this for two years, I'm 41 years old. Doctors we're just giving me a shot every three months lile clockwork. I was wearing a tennis elbow brace every day at work, and I was often ice packing my elbow at night.

I'll be at 5 months at the end of this month since my last shot. Haven't worn a brace in weeks and havent ice packed it since a few days after I started doing this. 

I'm a contractor, I work construction and use my elbow every day. I'm telling you I absolutely cannot believe the way my elbow feels, I feel like I got an elbow transplant from a 25 year old


----------



## PopeyeSpinach (Oct 19, 2020)

Oh and if you pick up that yocan, get yourself a 5-pack of quartz coils. And whenever they start getting dirty, drop dirty coil in a little pill bottle filled with some 99% rubbing alcohol for a day or longer. I gently agitate the bottle a few times a day to help work any gunk out. Then remove the coil let them dry out for a bit and then I do a dry run to burn off any residual and once it's not smoking anymore its clean and ready to use again. 

I usually get about 12 months out of 5 coils


----------



## Tasteofbrown (Oct 20, 2020)

PopeyeSpinach said:


> So we have a new Indica Landrace strain here in Illinois called "Mag Landrace"
> 
> I wasnt aware of it until I came across a cartridge, Im always down to try landrace strains. I love trying out what Mother Nature made for us.
> 
> ...


Love Mag Landrance! Whats also neat about it is IL is the only state offering the strain (Last I checked when I first purchased it in March, anyway).


----------



## PopeyeSpinach (Oct 20, 2020)

Tasteofbrown said:


> Love Mag Landrance! Whats also neat about it is IL is the only state offering the strain (Last I checked when I first purchased it in March, anyway).


Yeah that's what I meant when I said new strain in Illinois.

The strain come from Iran, so somebody smuggled some seeds out of Iran and now we have it here. 

I always find it funny that the most chill strains come from areas of the world where the people are the most high strung..... I bet there was some amazing strains in China that they eradicated


----------



## Tasteofbrown (Oct 20, 2020)

PopeyeSpinach said:


> I always find it funny that the most chill strains come from areas of the world where the people are the most high strung..... I bet there was some amazing strains in China that they eradicated


Totally agree


----------



## mediajunkie2003 (Oct 30, 2020)

Illinois update: Just made a trip to the dispensary. We have a new recreational only store here in central Illinois. It is big too. No crowd really. Now they are running weekly specials. Prices seem to have stabilized or have come down. Looks like a long strange trip here in Illinois from January to now. In January it was crazy busy, limited to edibles, high prices. Now the crowds are gone, prices down, and edibles and flower are plentiful. There are concentrates, oils, whatever you want. Such a welcome change. In my opinion it is no longer worth it to grow. Thank you governor JB for this.


----------



## PopeyeSpinach (Nov 2, 2020)

mediajunkie2003 said:


> Illinois update: Just made a trip to the dispensary. We have a new recreational only store here in central Illinois. It is big too. No crowd really. Now they are running weekly specials. Prices seem to have stabilized or have come down. Looks like a long strange trip here in Illinois from January to now. In January it was crazy busy, limited to edibles, high prices. Now the crowds are gone, prices down, and edibles and flower are plentiful. There are concentrates, oils, whatever you want. Such a welcome change. In my opinion it is no longer worth it to grow. Thank you governor JB for this.


Are you fucking kidding me?!?!, fuck JB pritzker in his fucking face. The only reason the Crowds Are small as because of this covid-19 bullshit, not cuz it's leveled out. And the only reason he legalized it was to get votes.

We have the highest cannabis prices in the country and the highest cannabis tax in the country and you're thanking this fat sack of shit?

I find it hilarious that you posted this because I came here this morning to complain about this dumb fucking piece of shit in this worthless fucking state with it's ridiculously high weed prices which I refuse to pay anymore. Im going back to the black market until these prices are cut in half.


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 2, 2020)

mediajunkie2003 said:


> Illinois update: Just made a trip to the dispensary. We have a new recreational only store here in central Illinois. It is big too. No crowd really. Now they are running weekly specials. Prices seem to have stabilized or have come down. Looks like a long strange trip here in Illinois from January to now. In January it was crazy busy, limited to edibles, high prices. Now the crowds are gone, prices down, and edibles and flower are plentiful. There are concentrates, oils, whatever you want. Such a welcome change. In my opinion it is no longer worth it to grow. Thank you governor JB for this.



Lol.. you're crazy


----------



## PopeyeSpinach (Nov 2, 2020)

Seriously can't believe this dude just thanked JB The Hutt


----------



## mediajunkie2003 (Nov 3, 2020)

I love JB. I never thought Illinois would legalize, and he got it done. I don't think the prices are that out of line. Sure, it is expensive but it is legal. You don't have to grow and fear getting busted. JB is a good governor. Far better than some we have had. He has been on top of the COVID situation since day one. People run down Illinois, but I don't. I have been all over the US, and let me tell you there are far worse places. Unless you lived there, you can't imagine how backward some of these red states are. Cross into Indiana and you will get a sense of it. So bash JB all you want, I love the guy!


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 3, 2020)

You're even dumber than I thought.Smh


----------



## cherrybobeddie (Nov 4, 2020)

PopeyeSpinach said:


> Are you fucking kidding me?!?!, fuck JB pritzker in his fucking face. The only reason the Crowds Are small as because of this covid-19 bullshit, not cuz it's leveled out. And the only reason he legalized it was to get votes.
> 
> We have the highest cannabis prices in the country and the highest cannabis tax in the country and you're thanking this fat sack of shit?
> 
> I find it hilarious that you posted this because I came here this morning to complain about this dumb fucking piece of shit in this worthless fucking state with it's ridiculously high weed prices which I refuse to pay anymore. Im going back to the black market until these prices are cut in half.


No, you are going back to the free market.,


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 4, 2020)

mediajunkie2003 said:


> I love JB. I never thought Illinois would legalize, and he got it done. I don't think the prices are that out of line. Sure, it is expensive but it is legal. You don't have to grow and fear getting busted. JB is a good governor. Far better than some we have had. He has been on top of the COVID situation since day one. People run down Illinois, but I don't. I have been all over the US, and let me tell you there are far worse places. Unless you lived there, you can't imagine how backward some of these red states are. Cross into Indiana and you will get a sense of it. So bash JB all you want, I love the guy!


Busted for what? Under 5 plants is a $200 civil fine.


----------



## Harvest76 (Nov 4, 2020)

PopeyeSpinach said:


> In my opinion the Indica strain to keep an eye out for is Mag Landrace. The effect is one of the most sedative ive ever felt.


I second this. A pleasant and tasty dry vape, very relaxing. My wife likes the dabs at night. Haven't seen it in a while. Haven't had luck on seeds either, but haven't searched for them in a while.


----------



## bigcountryfab (Nov 11, 2020)

PopeyeSpinach said:


> Who else is also planning a vegetable garden now?
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PopeyeSpinach (Dec 27, 2020)

mediajunkie2003 said:


> I love JB. I never thought Illinois would legalize, and he got it done. I don't think the prices are that out of line. Sure, it is expensive but it is legal. You don't have to grow and fear getting busted. JB is a good governor. Far better than some we have had. He has been on top of the COVID situation since day one. People run down Illinois, but I don't. I have been all over the US, and let me tell you there are far worse places. Unless you lived there, you can't imagine how backward some of these red states are. Cross into Indiana and you will get a sense of it. So bash JB all you want, I love the guy!


You screename is perfect for you, since its the loonball you get you opinion from.

I've traveled to almost every state in this nation, and the red ones are the best ones. 

I bet this guy gets some form of state aid


----------



## Harvest76 (Dec 27, 2020)

PopeyeSpinach said:


> You screename is perfect for you, since its the loonball you get you opinion from.
> 
> I've traveled to almost every state in this nation, and the red ones are the best ones.
> 
> I bet this guy gets some form of state aid


What an asshole.


----------



## PopeyeSpinach (Dec 27, 2020)

Harvest76 said:


> What an asshole.


State aid too?


----------



## Harvest76 (Dec 27, 2020)

PopeyeSpinach said:


> State aid too?


I make my money selling your mom's ass. And you're still an asshole.


----------



## GrowerbabeAZ (Dec 27, 2020)

PopeyeSpinach said:


> The 500mg limit on thc infused products is BS, but oh well
> 
> 
> https://www.marijuanamoment.net/illinois-lawmakers-release-marijuana-legalization-details/


With legalization come regulation!! FACTS!! Just make your own!!


----------



## GrowerbabeAZ (Dec 27, 2020)

Sunbiz1 said:


> It's their loss, with dispensaries charging $60/eighth...black market is thriving.


$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
ALL DAY!!!


----------



## PopeyeSpinach (Dec 27, 2020)

Harvest76 said:


> I make my money selling your mom's ass. And you're still an asshole.


Yep, but not 100% a dick


----------



## Northwood (Dec 28, 2020)

mediajunkie2003 said:


> In my opinion it is no longer worth it to grow.


WTF is your government putting in your water down there in the USA? Lol


----------



## GrowerbabeAZ (Dec 29, 2020)

Northwood said:


> WTF is your government putting in your water down there in the USA? Lol


IDK but this shit sucks!!!


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Dec 29, 2020)

mediajunkie2003 said:


> Illinois update: Just made a trip to the dispensary. We have a new recreational only store here in central Illinois. It is big too. No crowd really. Now they are running weekly specials. Prices seem to have stabilized or have come down. Looks like a long strange trip here in Illinois from January to now. In January it was crazy busy, limited to edibles, high prices. Now the crowds are gone, prices down, and edibles and flower are plentiful. There are concentrates, oils, whatever you want. Such a welcome change. In my opinion it is no longer worth it to grow. Thank you governor JB for this.


It's NEVER not worth it to grow. Even without mmj card it's still only a $200.00 Civil penalty. Plus you have the advantage of knowing what's in your plants.


----------



## PopeyeSpinach (Dec 29, 2020)

Hes special, you have to be a gullible moron to thank fatboy pritzker for anything. The guys is a billionaire, and your thanking him for highway robbery. 

It was going to be legal to grow 5 plants without a medical card until fat man changed it, he wants it to be like Washington State so we have the highest taxes and the highest prices and the most Revenue out of the people's pockets....


----------



## PatientGuddanStownd (Dec 29, 2020)

Hollatchaboy said:


> It's NEVER not worth it to grow. Even without mmj card it's still only a $200.00 Civil penalty. Plus you have the advantage of knowing what's in your plants.


heck ya, grow baby grow! nobody's business if you do!!

just want to throw this out there though, the $200 fine is just for live unprocessed plants. don't get caught processing (harvesting/trimming) your plants without a med license--felony. don't get caught making bho--felony. don't get caught with more than 30 grams--second offense possession 30-100 grams--felony. if you pull the average 4oz per plant, 1 harvest could land you a felony. first offense 100 grams or more--felony.

they just want us to feel like we are free, they don't really want us free.

anybody can get a medical license. just look a the qualifying conditions list and start to think about every physical and emotional pain you ever had. just in case you don't have a regular doctor or a doctor that supports mmj, the doctor at one of the cannabis clinics will help you figure out your issue.

typical recipe for "freedom"----just pay up.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Dec 29, 2020)

PatientGuddanStownd said:


> heck ya, grow baby grow! nobody's business if you do!!
> 
> just want to throw this out there though, the $200 fine is just for live unprocessed plants. don't get caught processing (harvesting/trimming) your plants without a med license--felony. don't get caught making bho--felony. don't get caught with more than 30 grams--second offense possession 30-100 grams--felony. if you pull the average 4oz per plant, 1 harvest could land you a felony. first offense 100 grams or more--felony.
> 
> ...


So what's the limit on how much you can possess with mmj? The same?


----------



## PatientGuddanStownd (Dec 29, 2020)

nah man. sky is the limit. five living plants taller than 5". other than that you can have all the flower and bubble hash you want.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Dec 29, 2020)

PatientGuddanStownd said:


> nah man. sky is the limit. five living plants taller than 5". other than that you can have all the flower and bubble hash you want.


Good to know. Thanks man.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Dec 29, 2020)

"anybody can get a medical license. just look a the qualifying conditions list and start to think about every physical and emotional pain you ever had"....I wish they were a lil more specific on the chronic pain thing. I mean... would headaches qualify? I get them at least once a week. Lol


----------



## Harvest76 (Dec 29, 2020)

PatientGuddanStownd said:


> heck ya, grow baby grow! nobody's business if you do!!
> 
> just want to throw this out there though, the $200 fine is just for live unprocessed plants. don't get caught processing (harvesting/trimming) your plants without a med license--felony. don't get caught making bho--felony. don't get caught with more than 30 grams--second offense possession 30-100 grams--felony. if you pull the average 4oz per plant, 1 harvest could land you a felony. first offense 100 grams or more--felony.


This can't be stressed enough. ONLY if you have a med card are you within the law to have more than 30 grams in your possession, even at home. The fine is for growing over 5 plants only, not the possession. Assuming the law is your concern, just go get a medical card.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Dec 29, 2020)

Harvest76 said:


> This can't be stressed enough. ONLY if you have a med card are you within the law to have more than 30 grams in your possession, even at home. The fine is for growing over 5 plants only, not the possession. Assuming the law is your concern, just go get a medical card.


I would need a qualifying symptom. I'm 49 and I'm a furniture mover. I've been doing the same job since 95, so I deal with pain on the daily, but I'm not sure if I have anything that qualifies. Chronic pain is too vague. I have all sorts of chronic pains, but the severity is where I believe it comes into question. I'm just unsure if I wanna spend the money to get the ball rolling, just to get turned down.


----------



## PatientGuddanStownd (Dec 29, 2020)

Hollatchaboy said:


> I would need a qualifying symptom. I'm 49 and I'm a furniture mover. I've been doing the same job since 95, so I deal with pain on the daily, but I'm not sure if I have anything that qualifies. Chronic pain is too vague. I have all sorts of chronic pains, but the severity is where I believe it comes into question. I'm just unsure if I wanna spend the money to get the ball rolling, just to get turned down.


i'm pretty sure a cannabis clinic doctor will get you all sorted out. i haven't heard of anyone getting turned down.


----------



## PatientGuddanStownd (Dec 29, 2020)

Hollatchaboy said:


> "anybody can get a medical license. just look a the qualifying conditions list and start to think about every physical and emotional pain you ever had"....I wish they were a lil more specific on the chronic pain thing. I mean... would headaches qualify? I get them at least once a week. Lol


migraines do suck. and they are a qualifying condition.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Dec 29, 2020)

PatientGuddanStownd said:


> migraines do suck. and they are a qualifying condition.


Unfortunately they're not migraines. I have chronic sinus infections, and stress causing my headaches... lol. I just feel like there's potential to turn down without a somewhat severe condition, because for one, medical pays less taxes at the dispensaries, and two, if you grow, you pay no taxes.


----------



## Harvest76 (Dec 29, 2020)

Hollatchaboy said:


> I would need a qualifying symptom. I'm 49 and I'm a furniture mover. I've been doing the same job since 95, so I deal with pain on the daily, but I'm not sure if I have anything that qualifies. Chronic pain is too vague. I have all sorts of chronic pains, but the severity is where I believe it comes into question. I'm just unsure if I wanna spend the money to get the ball rolling, just to get turned down.


Chronic pain is a qualifying condition. Period.


----------



## Harvest76 (Dec 29, 2020)

Hollatchaboy said:


> Unfortunately they're not migraines. I have chronic sinus infections, and stress causing my headaches... lol. I just feel like there's potential to turn down without a somewhat severe condition, because for one, medical pays less taxes at the dispensaries, and two, if you grow, you pay no taxes.





https://medicalcannabiscommunityoutreach.com/


Not sure where you are, but they have 5 locations: Addison, Rockford, Springfield, Lombard & Libertyville.
If your doctor is skeptical of medical cannabis (as mine was), this is the route to go.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Dec 29, 2020)

Harvest76 said:


> https://medicalcannabiscommunityoutreach.com/
> 
> 
> Not sure where you are, but they have 5 locations: Addison, Rockford, Springfield, Lombard & Libertyville.
> If your doctor is skeptical of medical cannabis (as mine was), this is the route to go.


 are those doctor offices?


----------



## Harvest76 (Dec 29, 2020)

Hollatchaboy said:


> are those doctor offices?


It is a doctor, yes.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Dec 29, 2020)

Hollatchaboy said:


> are those doctor offices?


I see now... I'll be giving them a call.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Dec 29, 2020)

Harvest76 said:


> It is a doctor, yes.


Thanks for the info!


----------



## Harvest76 (Dec 29, 2020)

Hollatchaboy said:


> Thanks for the info!


It's legit. That's the doctor I see because my doctor doesnt "believe" that MJ works for my daily pain, not to mention the anxiety and stress that illinois doesn't recognize as a qualifying condition. He is very engaged and understanding. I think it was $250 for the consultation and another $250 for a 3 year medical card.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Dec 30, 2020)

Harvest76 said:


> It's legit. That's the doctor I see because my doctor doesnt "believe" that MJ works for my daily pain, not to mention the anxiety and stress that illinois doesn't recognize as a qualifying condition. He is very engaged and understanding. I think it was $250 for the consultation and another $250 for a 3 year medical card.


Cool man thanks.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Dec 30, 2020)

Harvest76 said:


> It's legit. That's the doctor I see because my doctor doesnt "believe" that MJ works for my daily pain, not to mention the anxiety and stress that illinois doesn't recognize as a qualifying condition. He is very engaged and understanding. I think it was $250 for the consultation and another $250 for a 3 year medical card.


What is your daily pain? My left hand is constantly sore. I haven't been to a Dr in years... don't know why it's sore, I'm guessing arthritis. Anyways, do you believe that would qualify me?


----------



## Harvest76 (Dec 30, 2020)

Hollatchaboy said:


> What is your daily pain? My left hand is constantly sore. I haven't been to a Dr in years... don't know why it's sore, I'm guessing arthritis. Anyways, do you believe that would qualify me?


If the doctor thinks you'll benefit, then yes, I think it would qualify.


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 30, 2020)

Im not getting a card, Im not paying the state for something Ive been doing for 20 years. Fuck those greedy pricks. Ill grow until the day I die.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 4, 2021)

Corso312 said:


> Im not getting a card, Im not paying the state for something Ive been doing for 20 years. Fuck those greedy pricks. Ill grow until the day I die.


Even if you had one, being limited to 5 plants is a joke; particularly when starting from reg beans.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 4, 2021)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Even if you had one, being limited to 5 plants is a joke; particularly when starting from reg beans.



Yeah... And I live in the city so I ain't worried about ever getting raided..it just can't happen ..They are giving all these shitbags I bonds and probation on probation and not revoking parole.. with so many shootings and murders and carjackings and robberies the cops have no interest at all in weed.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Jan 4, 2021)

Corso312 said:


> Yeah... And I live in the city so I ain't worried about ever getting raided..it just can't happen ..They are giving all these shitbags I bonds and probation on probation and not revoking parole.. with so many shootings and murders and carjackings and robberies the cops have no interest at all in weed.


They'll take interest if they notice your pockets gettin fat!


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Jan 4, 2021)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Even if you had one, being limited to 5 plants is a joke; particularly when starting from reg beans.


5" or larger and I believe if you have clones, they obviously need roots


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 4, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> They'll take interest if they notice your pockets gettin fat!



Im small time now, maybe 7 -9 lbs a year.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Jan 4, 2021)

Corso312 said:


> Im small time now, maybe 7 -9 lbs a year.


Yea nobody will notice that... just don't get caught.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Feb 15, 2021)

Ok, how much yield are you able to grow in Illinois. I can't seem to find anything on that.


----------



## Marq1340 (Feb 15, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> Ok, how much yield are you able to grow in Illinois. I can't seem to find anything on that.


Don't believe they ever specified how much you could yield per year, just the amount of plants at a time.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Feb 15, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Don't believe they ever specified how much you could yield per year, just the amount of plants at a time.


Hmmm... makes me skeptical.


----------



## Marq1340 (Feb 15, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> Hmmm... makes me skeptical.


I mean does any legal state does?


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Feb 15, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> I mean does any legal state does?


True, but on my medical card it says 2.5oz. Max.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Feb 15, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> True, but on my medical card it says 2.5oz. Max.


I'm just saying, it'll be kinda hard to make edibles with 2.5oz limit.


----------



## Marq1340 (Feb 15, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> True, but on my medical card it says 2.5oz. Max.


Awe ok, my card doesn't say that.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Feb 15, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Awe ok, my card doesn't say that.


Really? I wonder what's the difference?


----------



## Marq1340 (Feb 15, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> Really? I wonder what's the difference?


I don't have one.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Feb 15, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> I don't have one.


Yea...I guess that's a really big difference. Lol


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Feb 15, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> Yea...I guess that's a really big difference. Lol


Maybe it's for purchasing at the dispensary?


----------



## Marq1340 (Feb 15, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> Maybe it's for purchasing at the dispensary?


Possible, because you are definitely pulling more than 2.5oz from the 5 plants maximum. So that wouldn't even make much sense.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Feb 15, 2021)

Marq1340 said:


> Possible, because you are definitely pulling more than 2.5oz from the 5 plants maximum. So that wouldn't even make much sense.


It's just funny to me how they left it very vague.


----------



## Harvest76 (Feb 15, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> Ok, how much yield are you able to grow in Illinois. I can't seem to find anything on that.


The law states that you can have any cannabis you grow at home. The only limits are on number of plants.


----------



## Harvest76 (Feb 15, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> True, but on my medical card it says 2.5oz. Max.


That's the amount you can purchase in any 14 day period.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Feb 15, 2021)

Harvest76 said:


> The law states that you can have any cannabis you grow at home. The only limits are on number of plants.


Thank you. That's what I was trying to figure out.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Feb 15, 2021)

Harvest76 said:


> That's the amount you can purchase in any 14 day period.


I was kinda thinking that's what that was for.


----------



## Harvest76 (Feb 15, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> Thank you. That's what I was trying to figure out.


Here's the reference from the compiled statutes 410 ILCS 705/10-10 (a) (4)



https://www.ilga.gov/legislation/ilcs/ilcs5.asp?ActID=3992&ChapterID=35


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Feb 15, 2021)

Harvest76 said:


> Here's the reference from the compiled statutes 410 ILCS 705/10-10 (a) (4)
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.ilga.gov/legislation/ilcs/ilcs5.asp?ActID=3992&ChapterID=35


That's exactly what I was looking for. Thank you for taking the time to help.


----------



## PopeyeSpinach (Feb 15, 2021)

In IL W a medical card there is no limit to how much you can grow or store. 

limited to 5 plants at a time


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Feb 15, 2021)

PopeyeSpinach said:


> In IL W a medical card there is no limit to how much you can grow or store.
> 
> limited to 5 plants at a time


That's what I'm told. That's the information I was looking for though. Thank you.


----------



## Dreminen169 (Feb 16, 2021)

FML my driveway is somewhere under this


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Feb 16, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> FML my driveway is somewhere under thisView attachment 4827862


Lol I live in a condo. My hoa takes care of that. Looks like you might have gotten a lil more than by me.


----------



## horovitzsims (Feb 16, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> True, but on my medical card it says 2.5oz. Max.


It's the limit for MMJ (medical marijuana patients). If you a not using marijuana for medical needs you will get less according to the information at https://askgrowers.com/blog/illinois-marijuana-laws.

Illinois residents 21 

1 oz./30 g of weed flowers;
or hemp edible products that contain 500 mg of THC;
or 0.18 oz./5 g of cannabis concentrated goods.
State residents 

0.5 oz./15 g of flowers;
edible products that contain 250 mg of THC;
or 0.09 oz./2.5 g of concentrated products.
Medical marijuana (MMJ) patients 2.5 ounces/71 g


----------



## Rsawr (Feb 16, 2021)

Are there dispensaries by any of you Illinois folk that have seeds? None of the ones by me even try...


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 17, 2021)

Snow has been nuts.. Im 5 minutes from midway airport.. I shoveled a path from porch to street and the sidewalk.. Its like a maze for the dog around the whole whole neighborhood..the dogs jump up on their hind legs to see over the 40 inch snow piles.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Feb 17, 2021)

Corso312 said:


> Snow has been nuts.. Im 5 minutes from midway airport.. I shoveled a path from porch to street and the sidewalk.. Its like a maze for the dog around the whole whole neighborhood..the dogs jump up on their hind legs to see over the 40 inch snow piles.


Same up north by me. Thankfully it'll be gone soon.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Sep 3, 2021)

Corso312 said:


> Snow has been nuts..


So are the prices of Illinois dispensaries!


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Sep 3, 2021)

Sunbiz1 said:


> So are the prices of Illinois dispensaries!


That ain't no lie!


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Sep 3, 2021)

Hollatchaboy said:


> That ain't no lie!


And the grow ops use solar power, their production costs are less than mine.
Does their $55-$65/eighth pricing include tax?.


----------



## Corso312 (Sep 3, 2021)

Sunbiz1 said:


> So are the prices of Illinois dispensaries!



That's good.. I haven't lost a single custy


----------



## Corso312 (Sep 3, 2021)

Sunbiz1 said:


> And the grow ops use solar power, their production costs are less than mine.
> Does their $55-$65/eighth pricing include tax?.



How you feeling about da bears?


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Sep 3, 2021)

Corso312 said:


> How you feeling about da bears?


Until they find a top 10 QB, am not very optimistic.
Under all the new rules favoring offense, you just can't win titles without one.
The days of the Bears winning NFC titles with the likes of a Rex Grossman are long over.
Good to see you, been a while; happy Labor Day weekend.


----------



## yinyang814 (Sep 3, 2021)

Sunbiz1 said:


> And the grow ops use solar power, their production costs are less than mine.
> Does their $55-$65/eighth pricing include tax?.


I wish...


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Sep 3, 2021)

Corso312 said:


> How you feeling about da bears?


Shitty.... as always!


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Sep 3, 2021)

yinyang814 said:


> I wish...
> View attachment 4978673


10 years ago, I was fined $1,500 in Cook county for possessing a pipe and 3 grams.
I demand a refund, lol.
They only legalized it due to running out of other things to tax, in this broke ass of a state.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Nov 11, 2021)

This state is a joke, sold out to corporate whores and pawn shops; of which own a local dispensary I visited recently.
The products were ok, other than all 4 flowers smelling/tasting like gorilla glue; only none were gorilla glue.
Appears a whole bunch of breeders are using similar cuts.
And the fancy marketing containers, no need for those; and edibles are limited to 10mg.
Little wonder nobody gets a buzz, that's way too low.
A pity that people such as myself were locked out of the industry in so many ways, as I don't have a cool half million laying around to rent commercial property and pay tens of thousands in fees/start-up costs.
What I should do is teach others with med cards how to grow in their homes, just to compete; and do others a good service.
So they don't have to pay the man!.


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 11, 2021)

Sunbiz1 said:


> 10 years ago, I was fined $1,500 in Cook county for possessing a pipe and 3 grams.
> I demand a refund, lol.
> They only legalized it due to running out of other things to tax, in this broke ass of a state.



I just paid 1400 in speeding tickets, they got speed cameras everywhere in the city now.. not around schools or parks, huge money grab.. fuck this place


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 2, 2022)

Corso312 said:


> I just paid 1400 in speeding tickets, they got speed cameras everywhere in the city now.. not around schools or parks, huge money grab.. fuck this place


Uh huh, even out here a camera stares through your window at intersections.
Damn tho, $1,400...you must always be in a hurry.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 2, 2022)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Uh huh, even out here a camera stares through your window at intersections.
> Damn tho, $1,400...you must always be in a hurry.



I just received these semi tinted plate covers from amazon.. ill ket ya know in a month or so if the work.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Feb 9, 2022)

Corso312 said:


> I just received these semi tinted plate covers from amazon.. ill ket ya know in a month or so if the work.


Did they work?,
BTW, for kicks I went on Indeed; and checked salaries advertised by such companies as Cresco labs.
These assholes are only paying around 40K to manage their grow ops, even their chemists are underpaid; when one considers outrageous dispensary pricing.


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 9, 2022)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Did they work?,
> BTW, for kicks I went on Indeed; and checked salaries advertised by such companies as Cresco labs.
> These assholes are only paying around 40K to manage their grow ops, even their chemists are underpaid; when one considers outrageous dispensary pricing.


So far, zero tickets and they been on a few weeks. Fairly certain they are working.


----------



## Marq1340 (Jun 13, 2022)

Everyone okay? Hopefully nobody was out fishing.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Jun 13, 2022)

Marq1340 said:


> Everyone okay? Hopefully nobody was out fishing.


Shit, I'm still out working.


----------



## Marq1340 (Jun 13, 2022)

Hollatchaboy said:


> Shit, I'm still out working.


It's been moved up to 7:45pm. Be careful out there everybody.


----------



## ChrispyCritter (Jul 1, 2022)

What happened at7:45? Just super curious


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Jul 1, 2022)

ChrispyCritter said:


> What happened at7:45? Just super curious


Tornado warnings


----------



## ChrispyCritter (Jul 2, 2022)

Hollatchaboy said:


> Tornado warnings


Thank you.


----------



## PopeyeSpinach (Nov 9, 2022)

Congratulations to our neighbors to the West! Maybe the 6% sales next door will change things here....these IL prices are awful


----------

